# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  R O N P A U L !!!!!

## hummtide

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Hell Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh !!!!

----------


## CavortingChicken

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

----------


## AggieforPaul

Ron Paul $#@! Yeah!

----------


## ClayTrainor

HELLLLLLLLLLLL YEAA!

Ron Paul WOOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## hillertexas

Argggggghhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## Real_CaGeD

Ron Paul!!!!!!

Save the country!

America first!

----------


## Mattsa

Am I errmm....missing something here

OH! Yeah!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! GO RON GO!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Joe3113

hahahahahaahhah woooooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo yyipppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## hillertexas

Rrrrrrrrrooooooooonnnnnnn
Ppppppaaaaaaauuuuuuullllll!

----------


## Tedhunter

Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhh!!!!!   Wooooooot!!!  XD

----------


## mortepa

We should make this a weekly thing...


*Yahoo!!!  GO RON PAUL!!!!  Waaahhoooooooo!!!! *

----------


## jakedaniel

aaaaaaaawwwwwwww yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeaaahhhhhhhhhhh
bbbboooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hamburglar

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ron Paul!!!!

----------


## Cleaner44

Ffffrrrreeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddoooooooooooooommmmm  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Shink

Squirt.

----------


## Joe3113

boooooooooo yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

bonzaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## lloydian

hell yes Ron Paul

----------


## madRazor

Wiggle
Waggle
Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
Ron
Paul
4Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!

----------


## Joe3113

> hell yes Ron Paul


You're not doing it right.

yippppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii yooooooooooooooooo kaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## voytechs

Screeeeeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttt llllllllllllooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuud!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! 

(I needed that.)

----------


## Yom

Ron Paaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllll!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo-8TkRVUbE

----------


## Paulbot_9876

whos ron paul??????  mwaahaahaahaaa

----------


## ghemminger

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Ppppppppppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuu  uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## quickmike

Comin'  In To Save The Motherf---in Day Yeah!!!!!!!

----------


## Joe3113

> whos ron paul??????  mwaahaahaahaaa


Google Ron Paul! mwahhahahahahaahaha

----------


## ronpaulyourmom

> Squirt.


lol.

----------


## OptionsTrader

LOL, just posting in what might be a popular thread.

Who is Ron Paul?

----------


## Corydoras

> Who is Ron Paul?


Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!!!!!!

----------


## Shavenyak

Wooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooo!!!!!!

----------


## 82ndVET4RP

RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!RON PAUL!

----------


## OptionsTrader

I think this "Ron Paul" is a real estate agency with a lot of damn agents across the country.  I've seen his real estate signs in other countries too.

I wonder if they have a website?  Perhaps I'll Google the name.

----------


## yongrel

Leeeeeeeerrroooooyyyy Jjjjjjeeenkins!

----------


## jake

Freedom - Liberty - Peace - Prosperity
Ron Paul 2008

----------


## Paulfan05

Ron Paul yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

I'm so glad I didn't kill myself yesterday!

----------


## Mattsa

> Freedom - Liberty - Peace - Prosperity
> Ron Paul 2008


RIGHT ON THERE MY MAN!

HUBBA HUBBA HUBBA WIBBLE PING!!!!!

----------


## Chase

Roonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Paullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## OptionsTrader

> I think this "Ron Paul" is a real estate agency with a lot of damn agents across the country.  I've seen his real estate signs in other countries too.
> 
> I wonder if they have a website?  Perhaps I'll Google the name.


Signs like this are in front of every house in the country, I wonder if there is something wrong with the the credit and mortgage market?

----------


## Jeremy

VIRTUAL RALLY WOOOOOOOooooo

----------


## hummtide

In the style of thundercats..

Ron Paul

Ron Paul

Ron Paul HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polomertz

RRRRRRRRrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccckkkkkkk RrrrrOooo....  I mean... Rrroooooooooonnnnnn Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuulllllllllllll  lllll.  Woooooooot wooooooot 
chicka chicka yeaaah.

----------


## dawnbt

Woot!  Woot!  Ronnie Paul is my homeboy!

----------


## uncloned21

Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls. The moment you've all been waiting for. HEEEEEEERE'S RONPAULLLLL!!!

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> Am I errmm....missing something here
> 
> OH! Yeah!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! GO RON GO!!!!!!!!!!!!


best so far.

----------


## uncloned21

"Ron Paul's $#@!in' awesome!"

-random shopper at grocery store in response to my rp tee

----------


## OptionsTrader



----------


## derdy

I think this is the guy they're screaming about

http://www.ronpaul.com/

I heard he's got some great consulting skills.

----------


## jp5065

> I think this is the guy they're screaming about
> 
> http://www.ronpaul.com/
> 
> I heard he's got some great consulting skills.


Why hasn't this guy put some advertising on his page... I'm sure it gets tons of hits lol

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

Give me an R!
Give me an O!
Give me an N!
Give me a P!
Give me an A!
Give me a U!
Give me an L!

What does it spell?

Mr. President!!!!!!!!!! WooooooooooooooooooooooooooHooooooooooooooooooo!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulCult

Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR - Ron Paul - END THE WAR

----------


## Voluntaryist

Screw them all, vote Ron Paul!

----------


## PimpBlimp

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Go RON PAUL

----------


## Myerz

We Want 
We Want
Ron Paul
Ron Paul

----------


## Laja

Who ya gonna call???

RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Perry

*Ron Paaaaauuuuulll!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## QuesoPantera

*golf clap*

----------


## piotr1

amerika?

----------


## hillertexas

Bbbrrriinnnggg Iiittt Ooonnn
Iiiooooowwwwaaa!!!

----------


## Mahkato

Vote Ron Paul, win a FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE REPUBLIC!!!

----------


## son of liberty

smeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !!

----------


## Ibtz

> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Go RON PAUL


Sorry. Not grassroots.

----------


## Joe3113

RON FRIKKEN PAUL!!!!!!!

HELLLLLLLLLLLL YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## hvac ak47

Whats goin on in here

----------


## jillian

Ronpaulrevolutiongiveusbackourconstitution

----------


## Elwar

*Yahoo!*

----------


## Cleaner44

Feel it...
Yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!

----------


## Dave Wood

We Will We Will Rock You   We Will We Will Rock You...........you Got Mud On Your Face, A Big Disgrace, Somebody Better Put You Back Into You Place!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xcalybur

Leeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrooooooooooyyyyyyy Jennnkkk....

I mean,

RRRRRROOONNNNNNNNNNNN PPPPPPPAAAAAAAAUUUUULLLLLLLL!!!!!!!

----------


## jaumen

Hell yeah!

----------


## j0ew00ds

Doooccctooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Pauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulllllllllllllllllllllll!!  !!!!!!!!

----------


## hambone1982

Yippee!

----------


## hellah10

RON akjsghsakjghasjkgah PAUL!

----------


## DAFTEK

lol YEAAAAAAAAHHHHH RON PAUL IS MY NEW DADDY  

YEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, RON PAUL, YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH WHOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO

----------


## Menthol Patch

Go Ron Paul!

----------


## Joe3113

> Leeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrooooooooooyyyyyyy Jennnkkk....
> 
> I mean,
> 
> RRRRRROOONNNNNNNNNNNN PPPPPPPAAAAAAAAUUUUULLLLLLLL!!!!!!!


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Karsten

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggghh  hhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! We're Going To California And Montana And North Carolina And South Carolina And New Mexico And New York And Yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaagggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Ron Paul Baby!

----------


## Dave Wood

WE THE PEOPLE OF THE UNITED STATES, in order to form a more perfect union, establish JUSTICE, insure domestic tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general welfare , and secure the blessings of LIBERTY to ourselves and our posterity, do ordain and establish this CONSTITUTION for the United States of America.

OH AND BY THE WAY, DONT F*** WITH US, WE WILL KICK YOUR A**!!

----------


## Mental Dribble

Woooooooooooooaraaaaaaaa

Ron Paul!!!

----------


## bc2208

You My Boy, Ron! You My Boy!

----------


## TwiLeXia

lol this thread is pointless.

RRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

PWNZ U

xD

----------


## Rintrah54

Ron Paul!!!!! Whooooooo-ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

----------


## robert4rp08

Libertyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!! Hoooowahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

----------


## Dan Klaus

RRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNPAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLlllllllll
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry....couldn't resist...that felt really good...thanks hemminger...

----------


## JoBurke

Rules!

----------


## Nyte

Did someone link this forum from the WoW forums?

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

RRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTOOO  OOOOOOOORRRRRRRRE LLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR  RRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYY

GO RON PAUL!!!

m - to NH this PM

----------


## Chibioz

Roooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## troyd1

Ttttttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iisssssssssss Iiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssss Kkkkkkkkkkkkkiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddd  dd Ooooooooooffffffffffff    Fffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## smartpeople4ronpaul

Yeaaaaahhhh!!!!

----------


## Matt



----------


## Mahkato

*I AM ON THE INTERNETS SHOUTING QUITE LOUDLY ABOUT THINGS I DO NOT FULLY UNDERSTAND*

----------


## hummtide

Hoooty Hoooty Hootyyy Whooooooooo

----------


## bobbysheldon

Wooooooooooooooooootttt! Roxor!!!!!!!!! I'm Ron Paul Biaaaaaaa**!!!

----------


## CoreyBowen999

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  e Ron Paul!!! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  e

----------


## Perry



----------


## JPFromTally

*Ron Paul - F*** Yeah!* 

(Sung to the tune of "America - F*** Yeah" from Team America - World Police)

----

Ron Paul, F*** YEAH!
Coming again, to save the mother f***ing day yeah,
Ron Paul, F*** YEAH!
Freedom is the only way yeah,
MSM, your game is through cause now you have to answer too, 
Ron Paul, F*** YEAH!
So lick my butt, and screw your polls!,
Ron Paul, F*** YEAH!
What you going to do when we come for you now, 
it’s the dream that we all share; it’s the hope for tomorrow

F*** YEAH!

Liberty, F*** YEAH!
Constitution, F*** YEAH!
Freedom, F*** YEAH!
Sound Money, F*** YEAH!
Bill of Rights, F*** YEAH!
Non-intervention, F*** YEAH!
The Internet, F*** YEAH!
Secure Borders, F*** YEAH!

F*** YEAH!

Carol Paul, F*** YEAH!
Rand Paul, F*** YEAH!
Lew Rockwell, F*** YEAH!
Ron Paul Blimp, F*** YEAH!
Ron Paul Forums, F*** YEAH!
Ron Paul Girl, F*** YEAH!
No More War, F*** YEAH!
No More Aid, F*** YEAH!
Free Markets, F*** YEAH!
Ron Paul!  F*** YEAH!F*** YEAH!F*** YEAH!

----------


## ExpatinArgentina

yyyyyyyyyyyyyeheeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BBBBBBBBBBBaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbbbyyyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shadowhooch

Rrrrrrraaaaayayayayayayayayayayaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn Paaaaaaawwwwwwlllllllll!

----------


## JPFromTally

> yyyyyyyyyyyyyeheeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BBBBBBBBBBBaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbbbyyyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Argentinians for Ron Paul!!!!

----------


## techxplosion

Ron Paul Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## icon124

rOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON PAUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!1


on a side note this man is EVERYWHERE TODAY....IM SO PUMPED RIGHT NOW IM BOUT TO DRIVE TO IOWA TONIGHT!!!!!

----------


## Mahkato

*R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R
O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O
N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N

P P P P P P P P P P P P P P P P P P P P P P P
A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A
U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U
L L L L L L L L L L L L L L L L L L L L L L L

! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !*

----------


## piotr1



----------


## blakjak

greatest post ever.  STICKY!

----------


## xmykro

He's gonna do it today! IOWANS vote Ron Paul today!

----------


## rdenner

*Freeeeeddddooooooommm!!!!


AAAAARRRGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!*

----------


## bucfish

GO Ron GO Bring us back to our promised darn little piece of paper THE CONSTITUTION and restore OUR FOUNDER's principles!!!

----------


## Begood

OMG YEAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHH!!!

I'm so excited about this election and i'm not even american!

We canadians want Ron Paul as POTUS!!

After his victory, we will find our own Ron Paul

GO RON PAUL!!!!

----------


## BuddyRey

Tttthhhhiiiiiissss  Tttthhhhrrrreeeeaaaaddd Iissss  Vvvveeeeerrryyyy Cccaaaaatttttthhhaaaarrrrttttiiiicccc!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## Tidewise

From the Santa Monica Tea Party:

_Child with megaphone_: *Who do we want?*
_Crowd_: *RON PAUL!*
_Child_: *Why do we want him?*
_Crowd_: *FREEDOM!*

----------


## iloveronpaul

Go Ron Paul!!!!

----------


## dt_

have we lost it?

----------


## PRIEST

*GOOOOOOO RONNNNNNNNIE!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Talldude1412

*Yeeeeehhhhaaaaaawwww*

----------


## missm

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Ppppppppppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuul  lllllllllllllllllllllllllll

Wwoooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## edmnn

Rooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon Pauuuuuuullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!  !! Woooooooooooooooo

----------


## RonPaulFever

Oust the mountebanks!

----------


## Voluntaryist

> From the Santa Monica Tea Party:
> 
> _Child with megaphone_: *Who do we want?*
> _Crowd_: *RON PAUL!*
> _Child_: *Why do we want him?*
> _Crowd_: *FREEDOM!*


I CANT HEAR YOU!!!!! 

I was there! That little girl had SPUNK! We need her in Iowa with that megaphone right now

----------


## hopeforamerica

I Want to scream from the top of every building in America......RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## unklejman

Post count +1!!!! 

GO RON PAUL!!!!!

----------


## cheapbastud

*RONPAULRONPAULRONPAULRONPAULRONPAULRONPAULRONPAUL   !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## newmedia4ron

a massive Rongasm lol

----------


## hillertexas

Aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh1
Iiiiii
Ccaaaannnntt
Taaakkkke
Iiiit!!!!!!!

----------


## jersdream

Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaahhh  hhhhhh!!!!!!!!
Boooooyaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

----------


## Mahkato

*Gimme an R!
R

Gimme an O!
O

Gimme an N!
N


What's that spell?!
FREEDOM!!!*

----------


## tboss

Frrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddooooooooooooo  oommmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## torchbearer

rum paul!

----------


## Mahkato

Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus Caucus !

----------


## RPFTW!

Aiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  !

----------


## techxplosion

Rroooonnnnnn 

P
A
U
L
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Electric Church

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

that's the kinda noise they make up hear in western Canada

----------


## xexkxex



----------


## Mahkato

It's time to get this ball rolling again.

*RON PAUL!!!

FOR THE LONG HAUL!!!
*

----------


## Mahkato

_    RON PAUL!  _

----------


## mstrmac1

Live Free Or Die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hummtide

Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

----------


## Xonox

Viva la Constitution!

----------


## hummtide

> Viva la Constitution!


  Awesome!

----------


## mrd

Freeeeeedoooooom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IHaveaDream

Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!

----------


## txgirl

GO RON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Man this feels good.... freedom is within reach! Yeah!

----------


## slantedview

freeeeeeeeeeedoooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## hillertexas

We are going to kick New Hampshire's AAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

----------


## IHaveaDream

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Talcott

Ha Ha 

Fawk Yeah...Run Ronnie Run.

----------


## hummtide

woka woka woka!

----------


## Mahkato

{slumped over in chair, drooling on desk}

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ *snarf* {lip smack}

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Ronnnnnnnnn Pauuuuuuuullll
ZZZZZZZ Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedooooommmmmmmmmm
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
Neeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwww Haaammmmmmmmmmmmmmpppppshiiiiiirrrrrreeeee ZZZZZZZZZ

zZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

----------


## Nailhead

Are You Ready To Ronpaul!!!?!?!??!

----------


## superlou

Ronpaulnzul Unroll The Constitution And Show Us How To Climb Out Of Our Country's Mess!!!

Nh Let's Do This!!!!

Booyah!!!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

We're in this war today!!! It's Ron or it's never. This is probably our last hope. Don't settle for later, let's fight, let wage this war for freedom TODAY!!!

----------


## hillertexas

New Hampshire!!!!!!!

----------


## Soccrmastr

Win the primaries wooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## libertythor

Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!     We are making a difference no matter what results.


The important thing is preserving the movement that has been built and continuing with it at all costs.

----------


## JoBurke

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

The only choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Stefan

Heja Ron Paul!

----------


## Jeremy

Woooo! 1 hour to go!!

----------


## tcmaroc

Yeeeeeeeeaaa!!!!!!!!

----------


## hillertexas

I am so pumped for the debate.

BBBRRINNGGG IIITT OONNN, BBIIITTCCHHEESS!

----------


## Joe3113

YEahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

f*ck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Dave Wood

Kick It Tonight Roooooooonnnnnnnnnn  Paaaaaaauuuuuuuulllllllllll!!!!!

----------


## mokkan88

Loooooooooudddd Freeeeedoooommmmm Riiinnnngggg

----------


## MayTheRonBeWithYou

Ron Paul!! Ron Paul!! Ron Paul!! Ron Paul!! Ron Paul!! Ron Paul!!

----------


## PhillyEagles11

LOOOOOOOOUD NOOOOISSSSSES!
and ron paul

----------


## bp2519

Onwarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !1

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## deedles

Gooooooooooooooooooooo  Roooooooooooooooooooon!!!

hand it to 'em tonight!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rice_classic

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  We want, we want, Ron Paul, Ron Paul

----------


## khorbis

Aaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooggggggggaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  !!!!!!!!

Ron Paul Ftw!

----------


## Opulen

win Ron Paul!! Win ron Paul!! Gooo Paul!!

----------


## bobmurph

yeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah boyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

/flava flav voice

----------


## Rintrah

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOON PAULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLlllll!!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


Thats therapeutic.

----------


## The Idea Man

RON PAUL!  ($#@! yeah!)
Coming your way to save the motherfuckin day, yeah!
RON PAUL! ($#@! yeah!)

----------


## tnvoter

WOOHOO! 

Save the Constitution with The Ron Paul rEVOLution

----------


## Joe3113

hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyeahhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

goooooooooooooooooooo Ronnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hummtide

Ooga Ooga Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

----------


## Joe3113

Chubaaaaaa chubbaaaaa woooooooo wooooooooo

----------


## hummtide

OMIGOD!! THAT IS FREAKIN IT!  We need to make this a viral youtube video!  Everyone posts theirs!  WHOSE WITH ME!

----------


## aravoth



----------


## steve005

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh  hhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vet_from_cali

Rrrrrrrooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnppppppppppppppppa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Joe3113

> 


I'm stealing that.....and o yeah

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nogga nogga zoooooppppppp

----------


## garrettwombat

eh heemmmmm...

establishment, establishment, 
you always know whats best...

establishment, establishment,
i agree with everything you do...

----------


## Vet_from_cali

> 


YOUR VIDEOS ARE EPIKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

YOUR VIDS INTRODUCED ME TO RON PAUL

----------


## chilledfresh

Banzai!

Banzai!

Banzai!

----------


## hummtide

Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeee!!!

----------


## Joe3113

RON FRIKKEN PAUL!!!!!

AWWWWWWWW  Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## VRP08

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RmSgV6BUUs

RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MadViking10

Boooooooooooooooooooooo Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!

----------


## hillertexas

The suspense is killing me.

Come on VEGAS!!!!!!!

----------


## Mahkato



----------


## Joe3113

Boooooooooooo

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dan Klaus

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## hillertexas

Aaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhhh!!!

----------


## TXcarlosTX

woop woop!!!!

----------


## ValidusCustodiae

Aroooooga!

----------


## Jeremy

Yaaaaaaa

----------


## Joe3113

Zooooop Zoooooooooooop

SHEEEEEEEEBANGGGGGGGG!!!!

----------


## cero

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYVrTQwUJEI

FTW

KAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAMEEEEEEEEE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOON PAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  LLLL

----------


## malkusm

R R R R R R R R R O O O O O O O O O O N N N N N N N N N 

P P P P P P P P P A A A A A A A A A A A A U U U U U U U U L L L L L L L L L ! ! !

:d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d

----------


## The One

Rizon Pizaul Beyotch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Son of Detroit

Looooooeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaagahhhhhhhhh

----------


## damien88

wooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooo ROOOOOOOONNNNNNN PAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dave Wood

HEEEEERRRRREEEE WEEEEEEEEEEE GOOOOOOOOOOO AGGGGGGAAAAAIIIIIIINNNNNN

WHO LET THE DOGS OUT?

----------


## wgadget

OhferGod'ssake.

----------


## eOs

Roooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon





pauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul



rooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


pauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul


rooooooooooooooooooon


pauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul



ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Liberty_is_NORML

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!

RON PAUL!

----------


## BrettCates

Biaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaa


Roooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
Pppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuulllllllllllllllllll  llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  lllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Joe3113

Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## niall

Freeeeeeeeedoooooooooooooom!!!

----------


## dcdreamboat

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BtXjm77Wo4k

----------


## hopeforamerica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecQwwyD5vsU

----------


## Airborn

*RONNNNNNNN PAULLLLLLL!*


*RONNNNNN PAULLLLLLLLLLL!*



*RONNNNNNNNNN PAULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!*
*
RON PAUL!*

----------


## CareerTech1

Ron Paul!

----------


## Basilieus

Amazing, Amazing!

----------


## expatriot

Where else, but at the ronpaulforums.
Bet they don't do this at  mittromneyforum.com

----------


## missm

Rooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Pppppppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuulllll  llllllllllll


Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Sarge

Sorry to put this in here, but Louisiana has a great idea and needs some input.

Please check out the thread I posted, LA good suggestion,  and give them some input if it is a good idea. This could be used across all states. They would need some design help if all think it is a good idea.

Could be cheap and effective.

----------


## Natalie

RRRRooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnn  nnnnnn!!!!!

----------


## Ron Paul of Tarsus

Roooooooooon Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaul

----------


## slantedview

Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul

----------


## LukeNM

Ron Paul YeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

----------


## 2young2vote

RON yeahhhhhhhhahahahah.   I would love to be a meat shield for you when you are president.

----------


## hummtide

Muuuwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

----------


## InLoveWithRon

Everyone needs to copy what's in this PDF file, make 10,000 copies of it and hand it out to everyone.. In people's mailboxes, on cars, whatever.. Just get er done !!

http://ronpaul.clanjyd.com/files/200...on%20Chart.pdf

It goes by voting record of the candidates


.

----------


## Basilieus

> Everyone needs to copy what's in this PDF file, make 10,000 copies of it and hand it out to everyone.. In people's mailboxes, on cars, whatever.. Just get er done !!
> 
> http://ronpaul.clanjyd.com/files/200...on%20Chart.pdf
> 
> It goes by voting record of the candidates
> 
> 
> .


Great idea!

----------


## Ogren

Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeroyyyyyy  Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenkiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins

----------


## Fields

> Ron Paul $#@! Yeah!


+1

----------


## jlaker

hell to the yeahhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

right on brother

----------


## ocomys

i was counting my tips tonight and on the back of a one dollar bill was a RON PAUL STAMP....made me smile.  can i get a .....      WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! .....  YIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! RP FTW!!

----------


## mokkan88

Go Ron Paul!  YYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDEEEEEE  EE WWWWWOOOOOOOOOBBBBLLLAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!

----------


## nodope0695

Hhhhooooooooooo   Rrraaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!  

Who's house?



Ron's House!!!!!

----------


## Joe3113

Zooooop Zoooooooooop Woooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!

----------


## Paul Revered

I would concur.

----------


## nodope0695

Whoooooo Hoooooooooooooooo   Yaayyyyyyy.  Right on!!!!!!!

Go. Go. Go.!!!!

----------


## damien88

ROOOOONNNNNNN PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLL who RONNNNNNNNN PAULLLLLLLLL

----------


## hummtide

ahhhhhwwwwooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## AzNsOuLjAh27

Ron Paul! Rob Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul, Ron Paul! Rob Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul,ron Paul! Rob Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul, Ron Paul! Rob Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul!

----------


## Myerz



----------


## Acidlump

Screaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww

----------


## Neomatrix

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Ron PAul!

----------


## DBJ1414

You Guys Are All Crazy For Ron Paul It Seems-lol- Doug

----------


## treeman4liberty

Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Karsten

woooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## TechnoGuyRob

Hells yeah!! RON PAUL!!!

----------


## webber53

Long Live The Ron Paul Revolution

----------


## CanuckianForRonPaul

*R O N     P A U L     ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

rrooonnnnnn ppaaaauuuuuuullllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!

F@#k  Yeaaahhhhhhhh!!*

----------


## Sey.Naci

Roooonnnnneeeeeeee!!!!!!!

----------


## freedomintheusa

*GET_R_DONE Ron*

----------


## hummtide

Kick The Mainstream Media Liberal Asses Ron!!!  Go  Dr Paul Gooooo!!!!!

----------


## Bold As Love

an economy quote inspired by my avatar:

"And so Castles Made of Sand, fall in the sea, eventually."  James Marshall Hendrix

----------


## CareerTech1

Rrrooooooooonnnnnnn Pppppaaaaauuuuullllllll!!!!!!!!

----------


## hillertexas

Come on half time!!!!!!!

----------


## Soccrmastr

wooooooooooooooooooooooot!

----------


## polexi

Go Go Go Go Go Go

----------


## CareerTech1

yeahh!

----------


## LinuxUser269

whoooo whooo ron paul supporters..........and rp

----------


## A Ron Paul Rebel

> Screw them all, vote Ron Paul!


I like that, that can be BIG!!!

Hunter

p.s. "For the 100,000,000 people who don't vote,
this is the guy you've been waiting for!
Ron Paul!"
*The first president I've ever voted for.




rrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvooooooooolllllllll  llllllllllluuuuuuuuuttttttttiiiiiiiiioooooooonnnnn  nnnnn

----------


## Jeremy

Woooooooooooooooooooo!

----------


## hummtide

I Voted For Ron Paul!! Awhooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

----------


## TechnoGuyRob

I Voted For Rooon Paaaul!!!

----------


## Jeremy

Docccccccccccccccccccccccter P!

----------


## Ron Paul of Tarsus

Ron Pauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllll

----------


## ClayTrainor

Lets Do This Things!

Roooooooon Freaking Paaaaaaul!

----------


## kickzman

Ron Paul!! Bonzaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## billyjoeallen

*WoooooooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  ooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!*

----------


## randy9294

Fffrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeedddooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmm!!  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dawnbt

Llllllets' Get Ready For Ron Paaaauuuuuulllllll!

----------


## MalcolmGandi

Rbon Plarrrrrrrrgh!

----------


## hummtide

Ffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccccc*********  ***************!!!

----------


## kirkblitz

yippee for ron!

----------


## nodope0695

Good to see this one revived!!

Hooooooooraayyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## jbuttell

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

/me stands behind Ron Paul. I will not back down.

----------


## Joseph Hart

THIS IS AMERICA! *kicks MSM into pit*

----------


## niall

Woooooooooooooohhhoooooooooooooooooooo!! Freeeeeedoooooommm!

----------


## polexi

Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!

----------


## LJHudd

I'm going to Lake Jackson to see ROOOOONNNNNNNN PAAAAAAUUUUUULLLLLLLLLL on SUNDAY - WHOOOOOOOOOOOO BAYBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

HE even called us tonight to personally remind us (ok it was a recording but) ==== WEHHHHEEEEEHHHHHHHHHH!

----------


## Jonadon

Ron Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaul! 
I enjoyed voting for Paul yesterday and I enjoyed seeing the thousands of Americans who voted for him as well.

----------


## iiguns

Is there a doctor in the Hoooouuuuusssseeeee!!!!???????

Goooooooo Ron Goooo!!!!!!!

----------


## gracebkr

I cannot believe everyone is doing this!


Yeeeeeee Hawwwww!  I love you Ron Paul!

----------


## cheese

this thread shall never die

----------


## faisal

woooopeeee

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> this thread shall never die


Neither will freedom!!

That's no moon. THAT'S A RON PAUL!!!!!!

----------


## slantedview

Fffffffffffffffffffffffrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddd  ddddddddddddddddddddooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmm  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## toorik

Yippikayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  Mutherfuc*ers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ron Paul Foreveeeeeeeeeeer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Freeeeeeeeeeedooooooooooooooooooooooooom

----------


## BigRedBrent

..

----------


## coyote_sprit

> Neither will freedom!!
> 
> That's no moon. THAT'S A RON PAUL!!!!!!


Neither will fascism sadly.

----------


## PaulTriumph

...let me ad

WHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angrydragon

Ron Paul Wins!!!!

----------


## Mahkato

Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ron Ron!
Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ron Ron!
Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ron Ron, Ra-Ra-ROOOOONNNNN Ra-Ra-Ron Ron RON!

/name that tune

----------


## RPfan

Go Paul! Go!!

----------


## makrothymia

Yes!

----------


## bluemarkets

*FREEDOM*

----------


## humanic

Rraahhhhhhh Ppppaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh

----------


## Shabow

Fuuuuccckkkkkkkk Yyyeesss!!!!!

Ron Paul Is My Homeboy!!!!!

----------


## humanic

> Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ron Ron!
> Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ron Ron!
> Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ra-Ra-Ron Ron Ron, Ra-Ra-ROOOOONNNNN Ra-Ra-Ron Ron RON!
> 
> /name that tune

----------


## Eponym_mi



----------


## robert4rp08

GIVE ME RON PAUL OR GIVE ME DEATH!!!

----------


## Joe3113

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## webber53

Wwwwwoooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## polexi

> GIVE ME RON PAUL OR GIVE ME DEATH!!!


QFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## boondoggle

Huzzah!

----------


## ultimaonliner

RRRon PPPaul  **robot dance**  R-R-Ron PPPaul  **robot dance**

----------


## CrazyRonPaulSupporter

*

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHH

R O N   
P A U L   
F O R   
T H E   
L O N G   
H A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! !

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
HHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHH

.
*

----------


## ultimaonliner

**robot dance**

----------


## garrettwombat

Death To The Neocon Agenda!!!!

----------


## homah

time to restore the constitution
bring down the institution
paper aint money
just a bunch of heads lookin funny
gonna buy me some gold
by ron paul i've been told
fiat won't go far
unless its a car

bump woowoo

----------


## colecrowe

iNDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!

----------


## Neomatrix

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooo!

----------


## PlzPeopleWakeUp

nt

----------


## DirtMcGirt

See you later neo-cons!!!

----------


## suzypotaka

> Am I errmm....missing something here
> 
> OH! Yeah!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! GO RON GO!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's called a SHOUT OUT!

----------


## Carole

They are just letting off a little steam. 

Dr. NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
Ronnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Paulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  lllllllll 

Official cheerleading room.

----------


## CrazyRonPaulSupporter

*ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



.

----------


## hillertexas



----------


## PepperdotNet

w00t

----------


## JeffSchulman

Uh huh!

----------


## ultimaonliner

** robot dance **

----------


## Stardreamer

Tennis Anyone? WoooooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## suzypotaka

I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!! I REALLY NEEDED THIS !! 

{& it looks like a LOT of us did!}

----------


## nodope0695

I love how this thread keeps getting revived!!  Great stuff.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## nodope0695

FORM UP!!!!

----------


## Enemies Domestic



----------


## hillertexas

Come on Washington!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## M_arcus

Whoop!

----------


## theantirobot

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaa!

----------


## koob

Ffrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeedom!

----------


## ojokolo

GO RON PAUL!!
Reeevvoooooooooooooooooollution!! 
(I like this thread)

----------


## rajibo

I endorse this thread.

----------


## SwanMaiden

$#@! YEAH!! WASHINGTON, YOU ARE NOW OFFICIALLY THE AWESOMEST STATE IN THE UNION!!!

Edit: I hardly EVER curse, but if ever an occasion called for some spicy language...

----------


## NEPA_Revolution

Byaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

----------


## AFM

FOR LlBERTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## Joseph Hart

I Like To Move It Move It!

----------


## hillertexas

Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come On Washington!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Conza88

> greatest post ever.  STICKY!


LMFAO!!!!


RON PAWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!111111111  11111

----------


## hummtide

Damn doesnt this thread ever DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?

----------


## Wells

Never!!!!!

----------


## suzypotaka

> We should make this a weekly thing...
> 
> 
> *Yahoo!!!  GO RON PAUL!!!!  Waaahhoooooooo!!!! *


Agreed!!!

WooooooooooooooooooooooooooooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

GO CONGRESSMAN DR. RON PAUL!!!! ALL THE WAY TO THE WHITE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WooooooooooooooooooooooooooooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

----------


## RlxdN10sity

Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul!

----------


## fabijo

*RON PAUL!!!!*

----------


## goldstandard

First we won Jefferson County then Washington.

*GO PAUL GO*

----------


## ultimaonliner

r

o

n



p

a

u

l

**robot dance**

----------


## Joe3113

CNN is joining in!!!

CNN: "R-------------------------  P------------------------------------- !!!!!!!!!"

hmmmm... I guess they are not allowed to say his name.

----------


## ultimaonliner

R

O

N


P

A

U

L

** robot dance **

----------


## bubbleboy

I Lllllooooooovvvvvvveeeeee   Rrrrrrooooonnnn  Pppaaauuuulllll!!!:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## AzNsOuLjAh27

In it to win it BABY RON PAUL ALL DAY!!!!

----------


## LEK

> CNN is joining in!!!
> 
> CNN: "R-------------------------  P------------------------------------- !!!!!!!!!"
> 
> hmmmm... I guess they are not allowed to say his name.


You're crackin' me up...

----------


## boethius27

Wooooooooooooooo!!!

Beeeest!

Threeeaaaad!

Eeevvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeerrrr!

Woot woot!!


Ron Paaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuullllllll!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ultimaonliner

ron paul!

ron paulll!!!


yea

yeah!!!!

oh yea!!!
go baby!!
ron paul


ron paull ron paul ron paul!!!!!!!!!!!!



oh yea

ronnnnn pppaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!



whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaa

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



ron paul!

----------


## eok321

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkk  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnn
Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## Bruno

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  lllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ultimaonliner

This thread is like the flag--don't let it fall!!


rrrrronnnnnnnnn paullllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ron ron ron ronr 

paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



go ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
whoooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! !

----------


## ultimaonliner

ROONNN PAAUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YEA!!!!!!!!!!!11
YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




W3HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



R O N  P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! !

----------


## damien88

Never Give Up WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO ROOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOOHOO RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL!!

----------


## Cinderella

ggggggggggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL 


RRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
PPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLL

ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

+1776

----------


## polexi

Ron Paul $#@! Yeah!!! Here To Save The Motha'$#@!in Day Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## phoenixzorn

> Leeeeeeeerrroooooyyyy Jjjjjjeeenkins!


Ssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddd.... Veeeeeeeerrrrrrryyyyyyyy sssssaaaaaaaaaddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11  1111oneoneone11eleven11!!!!!!

----------


## constitutional

Freeedoooom

----------


## goldstandard

*FFFFFFOOOOOOORRRRRRR
LLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRTTTTTT  TTTTTYYYYYYYYYYYY!*

----------


## mkeller

Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul: Ron Paul Ron Paul!

----------


## CareerTech1

Ron Paul!

----------


## CurtisLow

Woot! Let freedom ring!

----------


## scotto2008

Wait for it... Wait for it...


*RON 
PAUL!!!*

----------


## Wells

When I say RON you say PAUL!

haha

I love this thread!

----------


## markj

A little Ronald Reagan mixed with a lot of Paul Revere, WHAT DO YOU GET???

RON PAUL!!!!!  

I know, i know..   cheesy. But hey! I'm from Wisconsin.

----------


## ultimaonliner

rrrrronnnnnnnnn paullllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ron ron ron ronr 

paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



go ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
whoooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! !

----------


## mstrmac1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG2PUZoukfA

----------


## VRP08

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

That feels so good!!!

----------


## eok321

R
R
r
r
r
r
r
r
r
r
r
r
r
r
r
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n
n





P
p
p
p
p
p
p
p
p
p
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
u
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!

----------


## Bruno

ROooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

----------


## pacelli

*R*estore *O*ur *N*ation and *P*revent *A*gainst *U*nconstitutional *L*aws.

----------


## ultimaonliner

R O N  P A U L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

r o n  p a u l  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nodope0695

Ron Paul:  YES
McCain:  Hell F-ing No
Huckabee:  Hell No

Hillary:  Hell F-ing No
Obama:  Hell No

----------


## barrett203

Rrrrrrrroooooooooonnnnnnnnn Pppppppppaaaaaaauuuuuuuulllllllll!!!!!!!!!

Yyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh Bbbbbbbbooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!

----------


## ultimaonliner

R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N   P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

----------


## ultimaonliner

Ron Paul to the very end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## papajohn56

Ron Motherbitchin Paul

----------


## carmaphob

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaa
rprprprprprprprprprprprprprprprprprprprprprprprprp  rprprprpr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
20082008200820082008200820082008200820082008200820  08200820082008200820082008200820082008200820082008  20082008200820082008200820082008200820082008200820  08200820082008200820082008200820082008200820082008  20082008200820082008200820082008200820082008200820  08200820082008200820082008200820082008200820082008  200820082008200820082008200820082008
20082008200820082008200820082008200820082008200820  08200820082008200820082008200820082008200820082008  20082008200820082008200820082008200820082008200820  08200820082008200820082008200820082008200820082008  20082008200820082008200820082008200820082008200820  08200820082008200820082008200820082008200820082008  20082008200820082008

----------


## Onethreezer0

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaronpaulyeahhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## ronpaulbillboards

_Ron Paul for the long haul!_

----------


## goldstandard

*

R
O
N
A
L
D

E
R
N
E
S
T

P
A
U
L

FOR PRESIDENT!
*

----------


## ultimaonliner

goldstandard,

You have an awesome avatar!  Lol, RP as a founding father is awesome!




> *
> 
> R
> O
> N
> A
> L
> D
> 
> ...

----------


## wowabunga

Rock the Vote....!!!!!!

Our most successful Grass Roots event so far.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URTvgfnh1pM

Ramblin Randy

----------


## kathy88

Giddyup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ultimaonliner

r O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
R O N P A U L ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

This is the greatest thread in the history of internet threading.

----------


## Carole

Champion of the Constitution...Yes 
Champion of the Constitution...Yes 
Champion of the Constitution...Yes 

Champion of the Constitution...Yes 
Champion of the Constitution...Yes 
Champion of the Constitution...Yes

----------


## Reponere

Gimme an R!

----------


## Agora



----------


## phoenixrising

now how's 'bout adding:

*







DR. RON PAUL ****IS NOW **** THE 44th President of the UNITED STATES!!!





*

----------


## Reponere

Ehyeah uh... that's good enough :'

----------


## ultimaonliner

*R O N     P A U L 
P  A  T  R  I  O  T*

----------


## ultimaonliner

Ron Paul!

Never Give Up, Never Surrender!

----------


## treeman4liberty

Thank GOD!

----------


## mysticgeek

RON PAUL~~~~!!!!!!!!!!  YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
FFFRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM!  !!!!!!!!

----------


## Dave Wood

Its nice to see this thread is alive and WWWEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!

----------


## ultimaonliner



----------


## ultimaonliner

Come on guys!!


GOOOO RRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## son of liberty

yup!

----------


## Mahkato

We like ya, we love ya, we WANT MORE OF YA!!!

----------


## eok321

Oh no you dont mr.threadyweady not to the 12th page of grassroots central....get up their  front and centre 


rrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooonnnnnnnnnnn                                                     ppaaulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## torchbearer

rum paul? come on... its the end of the week.

----------


## kigol



----------


## BrettCates

biiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## BrettCates

Indeed

----------


## polexi

Rrrrrrrronnnnnnnn

----------


## purplechoe

Clone 1,000 Ron Paul's!!! Stat!!!

----------


## ultimaonliner

Yyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Hhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Wwwwwweeeeeeeeeeee     Lllllooooooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeee

Yyyyyoooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu

Rrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Pppppppppppaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllll!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Agora



----------


## berrybunches

Wooohooo Yeeaaahhh Go Ron Go!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eOs

Knock knock!

Who's there?..



....



....



...Hello?

...


..

It's RONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl BITCH!

----------


## goldstandard

Ron..ron..ron...PAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

will be President. Yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeee!

----------


## goldstandard

Sorry for double post but 
MAJOR *RONGASM* HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ultimaonliner

*R
O
N

P
A
U
L
!
!
!
!*

----------


## ultimaonliner

R
O
N

P
A
U
L
!
!
!
!

----------


## gilliganscorner

Damn foreigners:



ROOOOONNNNN  PAAAAAUUUULLLL!!!!!

I have been reading your speeches in Congress for the last 5 years!

ROOOOOONNNNNNNNN  PAAAUUUUULLLLLLL!!!!

Love Canada!

----------


## CoreyBowen999

RoN PaUl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Soccrmastr

lol oold thread is oold!!!!! wooooot!!

----------


## damien88

> lol oold thread is oold!!!!! wooooot!!


dont let it dieeeeee 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT RONNNNNNNN PAULLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maggiebott

oh yeah. woooooooot!

----------


## nate895

RON PAUL, HECK YEAH

Ever notice the trolls don't visit this thread?

----------


## Kludge

Yeah... That Ron guy's OK.

(wOOOOOOt!)

----------


## soapmistress

Ron Paul has the bow-chicka-bow-wow!

----------


## RP4EVER

RON PAUL HES OUR MAN IF HE CANT DO IT NOBODY CAN!
RON PAUL HES OUR MAN IF HE CANT DO IT NOBODY CAN!
RON PAUL HES OUR MAN IF HE CANT DO IT NOBODY CAN!


I tend to drive people nuts with that line.......but then theyre all huck fans

----------


## ultimaonliner

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN  NNNNNNNNNNNNNN      Pppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulllll  lllllllllllllllllllllll



FFFFFFFFFFFFOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVV  VVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nc4rp

gigity gig gig!

----------


## ultimaonliner

RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jasonhlasvegas2008

Murray Sabrin!

----------


## ultimaonliner

Go Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You Are A True Patriot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sentient Void

RON PAUL - you have MORE BALLS than any man I have ever had the LIBERTY to associate myself with.

GOOOOOOOOD FIGHT.

----------


## Matthew P.

*What do want?  FREEDOM!

Who do you want?  RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*What do want?  FREEDOM!

Who do you want?  RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*What do want?  FREEDOM!

Who do you want?  RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*What do want?  FREEDOM!

Who do you want?  RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*What do want?  FREEDOM!

Who do you want?  RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*What do want?  FREEDOM!

Who do you want?  RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Nirvikalpa

[insert howard dean YEAHHHHHH! here]

----------


## ultimaonliner

RP IS STILL THE BEST CANDIDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooo           hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jlaker

Ron Paul. A man with INTERGRITY             YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOO

----------


## damien88

YEAHHHHHH Ron PAul WINNNNNNNNNNNNNERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  RRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MRoCkEd

*Ron Paul!*

----------


## Stallion

Ron Paul!  Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul!

----------


## Mahkato

Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! Ron Paul for the long haul! *Ron Paul 2008 dot com y'all!*

----------


## robskicks

Yes I Blaze The Chalice I And I Rasta Fari Ron Paul1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bubblin Telephone Chalice

----------


## ultimaonliner

RON PAUL RULEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Carehn

Hail To the Redskins!!!!!!!!!!
Opp sorry wrong site.

RON PAUL! For city counsel member! F&CK YA!!!!!!!!

----------


## ultimaonliner

*RON PAUL RULEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Vet_from_cali

Rp Ftw!!!!

----------


## nc4rp

*



RON PAUL RULEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


*



> Rp Ftw!!!!


 
i second that!!!

----------


## torchbearer

Rum Paul please!

----------


## rajibo

.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## ultimaonliner

*come On Now!!!!


R O N   P A U L   R U L E Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Gin

> *come On Now!!!!
> 
> 
> R O N   P A U L   R U L E Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



RON PAUL IS MY PREZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How 'bout you????

----------


## ultimaonliner

Come On Now!!!!


R O N   P A U L   R U L E Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AzNsOuLjAh27

Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul!

----------


## Arklatex

well i'd like to spit some beechnut in some dude's eye

----------


## JK/SEA

Go Ron.

----------


## raystone

Ron Paul - Come Back Kid !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Go PA !



-------------------

----------


## hillertexas

Go Nevadaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## G-Wohl

Ow Ow!

----------


## ultimaonliner

Heck yea!!!!!!!!!
Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Soccrmastr



----------


## Maestro

RON PAULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
He is a HERROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## ultimaonliner

Ron Paul rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## The One

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllll  llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  lllllllllllllll

----------


## constitutional

freeeeedom!!

----------


## LEK

Slow and Steady wins the Race!!!!!!!

Ron Paul 2008!

----------


## Theocrat



----------


## eleganz

go ron paul!!!!!

my friends don't believe he can win but I stick it to them...GO RON PAUL 2008!


WE'RE GOING ALL THE WAY!!

----------


## Vet_from_cali

Ronnnnnnnnnnn    Pawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  w

----------


## ultimaonliner

Rrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Pppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllll  llllllllllllll


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chibioz

RoN PauL!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wgadget

We love ya, Ron!!!

:-)

----------


## mkeller

Waaaaahhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooo!  It's the Reeeeeevvvvvvoooooooolllllllluuuuuuuuutiiiiiiiiooo  ooooooonnnnn: A Manifesto!!!

(I love this thread.)

----------


## TER

Who Dat?  Who Dat?  Who Dat say they gonna beat RON PAUL?

----------


## thuja

he is going to win.

----------


## ultimaonliner

R O N  P A U L  Is  N U M B E R  O N E !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dave39168

Freedom!!!!!!!!

----------


## erin moore



----------


## TER

God Bless You Ron Paul!!!!!!!!

----------


## ultimaonliner

Rrrrrrrooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn      Ppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulllllllll  lllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeecccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkk     Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Joseph Hart

Republican Presidential Candidate Doctor Congressman Veteran Ron Ernest Paul grandfather of 21, recently celebrated 51st Anniversary, a bestselling author, and a Christian.

----------


## Rhys

bad ass mother $#@!er!!!!!!!!!!!! RON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## papajohn56

Ron

Motherbitchin

Paul

----------


## georgiaboy

I love the smell of patriotism in the morning.

GO! RON! PAUL!
GO! RON! PAUL!

----------


## hrdman2luv

WWWWWWHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEE!

Ron "da man" Paul!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mahkato

Jesus > Ron Paul > Everyone else.

----------


## Kludge

*B O B B A R R !!!*

----------


## SLSteven

Go Ron Paul

----------


## wgadget

*Great Big Idaho Potato Ron Paul!!!*

----------


## TER

*FREEDOM!!!!!*

----------


## AdamT

LOL love to see this thread resurface every now and then!!!!!

----------


## nc4rp

RRRRRRRon Paul!!!!!!!

----------


## damien88

Mr. Ron Paul THE PREZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SLSteven

Pure Ron Paul Passion!

----------


## ultimaonliner

Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wwwwwwwhoooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

----------


## yaz

_Ron Paul_








ftw

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Ronnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
Pauuuuuuuuuul

----------


## RonPaulCult

Oh hell yeah - RON PAUL FOR FREAKIN' EVER!

----------


## SLSteven

1500 patriots @ Branson Rally!

----------


## ThePieSwindler

RoNPAuL

lol@this thread, good times

----------


## Jason726

I've seen this thread bumped up for the last year or whatever. Maybe it's time I post in it.

RRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOONNNNNNN PPPPAAAAAAAUUUUUUULLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## RP~Revolution~

Go RON PAUL its your birthday....


R

O

N




P

A

U

L



F

O

R

E

V

E

R
........ Beat that........ WHOOOHOOOHHOOOHOOOO WHOOOOT WOOT HOOT YIPPI SKIPPI.....

----------


## ultimaonliner

Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Da Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wwwwwhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhoooooooo  ooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## SLSteven

Lets Go Ron Paul!!!

----------


## SnappleLlama

I Want To Have Children With Ron Paul!!  Yeeehawww!!

----------


## amy31416

> I Want To Have Children With Ron Paul!!  Yeeehawww!!

----------


## Joseph Hart

500posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ron Paul!!!!!!!

----------


## ultimaonliner

R
O
N

P
A
U
L

Is Da Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## armstrong

yahoo---------Ron Paul-------------Ron we the people need you----to go independant with Jesse-----you would win in a land slide ,,look who you would be up against!!!!!!!!

----------


## SLSteven

America Needs You Ron Paul!

----------


## wgadget

*R



N

P   A   U   L   !        
*

----------


## malkusm



----------


## LinuxUser269



----------


## wgadget

> 


...SHOWOFF!

----------


## wgadget

Ron Paul

----------


## Runnerguy

RON PAUL HELL Yeeahhhhhhhhhh!!!

----------


## theantirobot

Revolution!!

----------


## Frealism

Rizzle pizzle 4 rizzle

----------


## RSLudlum

It's time for a new status quo!!!!

----------


## RadioDJforPaul

Ron Freaking Paul!

----------


## gjdavis60

Ron Paul!!

----------


## adara7537

Woooooooooooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CasualApathy

Ron Paul!!!!! Yeeeeaaaa!!!!

----------


## pcosmar

Cool,
There was no bad news.
*No ending announcement.*
The revolution continues.
Big rally in St. Paul.

----------


## angelatc

Ron Paul! Ron Paul! Ron Paul!

----------


## SnappleLlama

Ron Paul Is A God Among Men!!

----------


## LinuxUser269

Dr. Paul tirelessly works for limited constitutional government, low taxes, free markets, and a return to sound monetary policies. He is known among his congressional colleagues and his constituents for his consistent voting record. Dr. Paul never votes for legislation unless the proposed measure is expressly authorized by the Constitution.

  On the Internet you will find a plethora of information: Speeches to Congress, Youtube video, Google video. You can spend weeks and still not scratch the surface as I have. Since this is such an important issue, below is a list



To find out more about Ron Paul visit these web sites

   1.

http://www.youtube.com/RonPaul2008dotcom
   2.

http://www.myspace.com/RonPaul2008
   3.

http://www.ronpaul2008.com/issues/
   4.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/
   5.

http://www.allronpaul.com/
   6.

http://www.house.gov/paul/
   7.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Paul
   8.

http://www.ronpaul.org/
   9.

http://www.dailypaul.com/
  10.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politic...ns_of_Ron_Paul
  11.

http://ronpaulforums.com/
  12.

http://www.ronpaullibrary.org/

----------


## Kludge

Campaign For Liberty!

wOOt wOOt!

----------


## sirgonzo420

Rooooooooooooooooon Paaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuul!

----------


## armstrong

abcdefg this is what ron did for me,I now think of policy instead of mtv,,, yahooo,

----------


## Perry

Mods need to start randomly moving this thread throughout the different forums.

Ahem...


 _RON PAUL!!!!_

----------


## austin356

Ron Paul and Guinness - a match made in heaven.

----------


## ultimaonliner

I think November is going to suck.

But...


RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PROPS FOR YOUR COURAGE THROUGH IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## humanic

You know who would make a f**king excellent president? RON PAUL.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

roooooooon paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuullllllll




iiiisssssssssssssssssssssss







myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy






heeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooo

----------


## Jeremy

bump for liberty

----------


## damien88

keep liberty alive rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnn paaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuulllllllll

----------


## SnappleLlama

Ron Paul for us all!  Fluffy the cat, tooooooo!!!

----------


## acptulsa

It _would_ be nice to have a first lady-elect named Carol for Christmas!

----------


## ThePieSwindler

haha this thread :-)

----------


## humanic

^ I WANT THIS PERSON TO BE THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES

----------


## EonBlue

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeecccccckkkkkkkkkk   yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## malkusm

Always good to see this thread again

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNN PAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## Carole

My kitties are all for Dr. Paul.

Meow from Gumby, Babycakes, Precious,Quetzalcalicoatal (Kitsy for short), Chammy, and Sherry.

----------


## pacelli

It's a shame that hummtide, who started this prolific thread, hasn't logged in since February

----------


## humanic

> it's a shame that hummtide, who started this prolific thread, hasn't logged in since february


..................Ron Paul!!!!!!

----------


## Mahkato

Aaaaaaa+++++++++++++ gr8 candidate would vote for again !!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## SWATH

We need a Ron Paul beer!  Any brewers want to tackle this?

----------


## Kludge

> Aaaaaaa+++++++++++++ gr8 candidate would vote for again !!!!!!!!!!11


Hey now... Just remember that Ron's no snake oil salesman, he sells fine bricks paving the way to liberty!

Weeeee!

----------


## Mahkato

~Six days to the Rally! Woot!

----------


## Kludge

> ~Six days to the Rally! Woot!


That wasn't very corny.

----------


## Mahkato

> That wasn't very corny.


Sorry.


_DAYS LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## berrybunches

Time to bring back the graphics

----------


## BCR_9er

Ron Paul Revolution!

Legalize the Constitution!

----------


## georgiaboy

*END THE FED!*
*NO MORE BAILOUTS!*
*END THE FED!*
*NO MORE BAILOUTS!*

*Go Ron Paul, and his REVOLUTION!!*

----------


## fatjohn

Yeeeehaw!
!!!!! Roooon PPPPPAAAAUUUULLLL !!!!! 
$#@! yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaah

----------


## angelatc

Ron Paul For The Long Haul...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bCRc2ub8hU

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrro  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnn   
pppppppppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuu  uuuuuuuuulllllllllllllllllll

----------


## NEPA_Revolution

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNNNNN       PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBCKMTo210k

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Rrrrrooonnnn

ppppaaaauuuullll

----------


## parke

Ron paul 2009!!!

----------


## georgiaboy

For bailout victory vote!!
For freedom!!
Ron paul!!

----------


## Vet_from_cali

I bet ron paul is smiling right now from the bail out votes

----------


## parke

I just had to bump this.

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNNNNNNNNN

PPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## vegaspilot03

Go ronn!

----------


## nodope0695

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Whhooooooooooooot!

Go, Go, Go!

$#@! you Frank Luntz.

----------


## Ex Post Facto

LOL the Ron Paul Rally thread made it back to the top.

----------


## Drknows

Ron Paul won one yesterday.

----------


## purplechoe

Ron Paul at Grand Central Terminal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQPqbwoNQzs

longer version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPldT3zeiYs

----------


## nodope0695

Bump for Liberty!!!!

----------


## SnappleLlama

Ron Paul, you are the hotness!!

----------


## nodope0695

Hey, do ya think Ron voted no to the bailout???

----------


## nodope0695

Keep it going people!!!!

----------


## Mini-Me

ZOMFG FANBOY MAXIMUS!

I've never posted in this thread, so I figured I should.

----------


## afmatt

> 


^That guy!

----------


## pacelli

Hey hummtide, you back from sabbatical yet?

----------


## frasu

the man, the legend

----------


## bluemarkets

When everyone else is scared to stand up and speak the truth

*Thank you RON PAUL ....* 

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

just wanted to resurrect this thread!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Truth is Treason in the Empire of Lies.

Here's to treason!

Huzzah!!!!

----------


## Standing Like A Rock

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW  WWWWWWW

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOO

----------


## qh4dotcom

What is it about this thread that won't make it go away? First post was last year...should belong in the forum basement.

----------


## afmatt

> What is it about this thread that won't make it go away? First post was last year...should belong in the forum basement.


when we get to page 100 we get a cookie.


*RON PAUL!*

----------


## Carole

> What is it about this thread that won't make it go away? First post was last year...should belong in the forum basement.


It is just the best thread ever. 

It is the cheerleading thread and a place to just let out frustrations for folks. Plus, of course, say:

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

YYYYYYEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH ROOOOOOOOOON PAAAAAAAAAAAAAUL!









(obligatory lower case letters so it will let me say that first part in all caps)

----------


## Carole

My favorite thread! 

*Introducing......

The One.....

The Only.....

The Incomparable.......

And loveable and adored....

Congressman Dr. Ronnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Paulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

Never gets old

----------


## pahs1994

Roooon paaaaaauuuuuulllllll

your my boy ron!!!! Your my boy!!!!!!

----------


## MelissaCato

Hhhooooooooooorrraaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh  !!!!!!!!

----------


## parke

Ron mofkn PAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLL

It reminds me of a redneck bumpersticker..

'You can have my gun when you pry it out of my cold dead hands.'

----------


## parke

Shameless bump. This thread is like the commissioner turning on the batman spotlight!!!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

*r3VOLution!!!*

----------


## afmatt

RON PAUL!

Save our constitutional rights!

----------


## tggroo7

We NEEEEEEEEEEEED you DOCTOR PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klWluYoa0_8

----------


## moostraks

Ron Paul..ROn PAul...RON PAUl...RON PAUL...
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aaaaaahhhh!!! That felt GOOOOOD!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vet_from_cali

you da man ron paul!!!

----------


## dr. hfn

$#@!kkkkkkkkkkkkkk yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Razorback Fan

Oh yeah!  Oh yeah!  Go Doctor!  It's your birthday!  Ah-ha!  Ah-ha!

----------


## satchelmcqueen

Rrrooooooooooooonn paul !!

----------


## chickens

I like Ron Paul.

----------


## Arkris

RON PAUL!!!! HELLLLL YEAH!!!

You suckers really should have listened to him!

----------


## parke

This thread is the best release and reaffirmation of principle there is. Im frustrated by the goings on and this is my beacon of light at the end of the tunnel.

----------


## Dary

Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!
Ron Paul!

----------


## acptulsa

This is shaping up to be a dark day.  But I have been railing against the status quo for a long time.  Since before many of you were born.  There has never been an election like this one.  We didn't change things as much as we'd have liked, but McCain is calling his opponent a socialist and this is one of our many contributions to the political discourse that is unprecedented.  We have reshaped the debate for all time.  We have almost got the lid prized off of Pandora's Box.

We should celebrate this day.  What is there to celebrate?  From my long perspective, I see something we have that is worth celebrating, and which I really don't think they'll be able to take away from us.  So, here's to it:

MOMENTUM!

Mo!  Mo!  Mo!  Keep your rally caps ON!!

----------


## parke

RRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NN paul

----------


## nc4rp

Ron Paul was right. 


bet everyone who didnt support Ron kinda feels like a fool now.

----------


## ghengis86

hells yeah!

celebrate the real change that was accomplished this election; the revolution!
celebrate the start of our next phase, the 2010 elections.

----------


## Jeremy

freeeeeedom!

----------


## georgiaboy

yes.

----------


## acptulsa

> yes.


indubitably

----------


## IPSecure

Blimp!

----------


## risiusj

Ron Paul will win!

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Bill M DC

Hoo-Ahh! 4 Ron Paul!

----------


## brandon

YEA!! Just voted for ROn Paul!!! Ive been waiting for this for almost two years!!!

----------


## liberalnurse

RON PAUL...Having a difficult time getting this out past the lump in my throat and tears blurring my vision.   RON PAUL..  "Let it not be said that we did nothing."

----------


## UtahApocalypse

*Onward !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## georgiaboy

> RON PAUL...Having a difficult time getting this out past the lump in my throat and tears blurring my vision.   RON PAUL..  "Let it not be said that we did nothing."


ok, you got me ...  right there with ya.

To Ron Paul, for what you've done for us.

----------


## Carole

> YEA!! Just voted for ROn Paul!!! Ive been waiting for this for almost two years!!!


Welcome to the "Voted for Ron Paul Club".

----------


## moostraks

ron  paul

r3volution

----------


## Anti Federalist

Heading out soon to write in *RON PAUL*

*FREEEEEEEDDDDDOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMM*

----------


## parke

ahem... 

I wrote Ron Paul in at 8:30 this morning. 

Then I voted against my encumbent congressman.

and against a judge that was indicted on bribery.

----------


## NEPA_Revolution

liberty

----------


## dannno

*My President!!*

----------


## wgadget

Today I will wear my Ron Paul 2008 long-sleeved t-shirt to work!!!


RON PAUL 2008!

----------


## Theocrat

*Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaldwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *My President!!*


Mine too!  What a coincidence!  We'll have to do lunch sometime at a white house luncheon or get-together.

----------


## CurtisLow

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! GO RON GO!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for the wake up call!!!!

----------


## blocks

Yeaaaaaaaaaaahhhomgz! Iwrotehiminooooooooooouuuuuuyeaaaaah!!!

----------


## chrisc888

Ron paul ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vet_from_cali

*Ron Paul 2009!!!*

----------


## penguin

*ron paul*

----------


## nodope0695

Hell yeah!!!!!!

----------


## StateofTrance

Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eOs

Freeeeeeeeedoooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## eOs



----------


## JamesButabi

RONNNNNNNNN wooooo!

----------


## georgiaboy

ftw!!

----------


## zach

Ron paul loves cookies!!

Yeh betch!!

----------


## SnappleLlama

We should send him post-inauguration cookies!

----------


## georgiaboy

bump for the ever-continuing struggle for liberty!!

----------


## Joe3113

Ron frikken paulllllll!!!!!!

----------


## StateofTrance

Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul

----------


## angelatc

My kids wore their Ron Paul shirts to school today.  

Ron Paul!

----------


## parke

Ron paul 2012!!!!

----------


## freejack

Raaaaaaaaaaawwwwrrgggggg!!!!!   Ron paaaaauuuuuuulllllll!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zach

Ronald mother paul!!!!

----------


## Gosmokesome

Roooaaauuhhhhhwwwnnnnnuuuuueeeeennnnnn pahaaaaaaauuuuuiiiooouuuwwwllllhhhhheeeee
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CasualApathy

Ron Paul! 

Weeee!

----------


## muzzled dogg

pretty much yeah

----------


## Lucille

RONPAULRONPAULRONPAUL!!!!!!

Real Change for America!

----------


## ihsv

*Ron Paul!!!*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

It might be fun to make a mock newspaper story describing RP's inauguration..if any of you like doing that kind of thing.

----------


## Spike

> It might be fun to make a mock newspaper story describing RP's inauguration..if any of you like doing that kind of thing.


Here is my attempt.

"The inauguration of Paul, the 44th and oldest president of the United States, on the steps of the capitol added to his reputation as a maverick and game-changer. With the backdrop of flurries of snow, Dr. Paul took to the podium and put his left hand on Jefferson's bible, as millions of Americans, huddled in the cold, watched with simple but not jaw-dropping admiration. The gloomy day matched the somber mood struck by Paul's speech whose remarks reflected the malaise of the country. The text of Paul's speech is below:

"One of the burning questions that is regularly entertained by Americans is how will our empire come to an end? Will we go the way of Rome and be blind to our downfall until it comes or will we come to the acceptance that the present course of action is not sustainable. You elected me and entrusted me not with the power to change government but simply to get the US federal government out of the way. If we are to make our way out of this present crisis, debt financing and expenditures overseas must be rejected as respectable policy decisions. We, as a nation, are going broke but there's a reason for that many of us now know. The Fed, created 96 years ago, pumped money into the economy and promoted bad investment and careless policies. We must act in accordance with the constitution and in the wisdom of the Founding Fathers and no longer emit bills of credit out of thin air; that is why one of my top priorities as your new president I will work with Congress to bring the Federal Reserve to an end. Gold and silver are the rightful money for true and just nations. Paper money benefits special interests, the military-industrial-congressional-scientific complex, and the well-off. Paper money robs the middle class and the poor. It also funds needless wars that make other nations hate us and drive off us into isolation where our security is threatened. My second objective will be to put an end to the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan. But this will not be done with my alone, but with the help of congress, and you, the American people, who I trust, are more wise and prudent than me. I trust your judgment, once you have all the facts and information. Throughout my term I will heed your advice and discipline. We have much work to do, many programs need to be reexamined and cut. But I will a promise that I will not cut programs that Americans are dependent on. Generations of Americans have become dependent on government and I will not cut social security or Medicare. I will do as much as I can to cut from our Empire, and allow the younger generation to opt out of these programs so they're prosperity will not be curtailed by the policies of the present generation. I will also get away with presidential signing statements, as I believe that no president is above the law. Guantanamo, secret prisons, and surveillance of Americans will also disappear under my watch. America must go back to its foundations, back to the rule of law and the constitution. We have much work to do, the Revolution does not stop here, it merely begins here. These next few days I will ask Congress to begin an investigation into the conducts of our government during these last eight years. The findings may be troublesome and indeed, scary, but we must know the truth in order for us to go forward. Thank you and God Bless!"




.......If only.

----------


## Gertie

As my car bumper says, Ron Paul was right.

----------


## eOs

*Ron Paul anyone?*

----------


## anaconda

Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

Well hell, it's been a long time since my first post in this thread... I think I need to go again.
We LOVE YOU RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!
YIPPIEEEE!

----------


## mstrmac1

biggity bump

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

this is going to be the longest lasting thread IN THE HISTORY OF THE UNIVERSE!


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn paaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllll !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BuddyRey

Yyyyyyeeeeeeaaaaahhh, bbbbbbbooooooyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DirtMcGirt

rooooon paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllll  's heart is made of   GOLD..

----------


## eric_cartman

Ron paullllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

now let's get one going for 2012


RONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

PAULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## Anwar_S

Keep this thread bumped till 2012!


R
O
N
P
A
U
L!

----------


## Perry



----------


## zach

Ron paul, betch!

----------


## JamesButabi

rizzzzleee pizzzzzllleeee 

You my boy ronnie!

----------


## Natalie

Rrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  !

I loooooooooooooove yoooooouuuuuuuu!

----------


## zach

ronboy in da house!!!!

----------


## Vet_from_cali

ron paul for pres 2012!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

I think he's getting younger.

----------


## trey4sports

> I think he's getting younger.



we should start a chipin to get some roids for him. Then he could get pissed off and tear into the socialists when it comes debate time

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> we should start a chipin to get some roids for him. Then he could get pissed off and tear into the socialists when it comes debate time


Long term, I think a personal trainer and some kind of fighting instructor to help him buff up would be more effective.

----------


## nc4rp

rrrrRR*RRRRRR**RRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNN PAUL!*

----------


## eOs

Its the omg $#@! g20 summit bump!!!! Ronnnnnn paullllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Joe3113

TITS OR GTFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(oh ..... and ....... go ron paul.)

----------


## LiveToWin

Freedom Forever

----------


## IPSecure



----------


## A. Havnes

Rrrrrooooonnnnn Pppaaaaaauuul!
Start a Revolution, and bring down illegal institutions!

----------


## Slist

RON PAUL, HELL YEAH

(Thanks to the first post in this thread, this is my standard reply when I hear "ron paul"!)

----------


## DirtMcGirt

His Name is Ron Paul and he fights for liberty

----------


## nate895

Ron paul, ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## georgiaboy

*Freedom!!*

----------


## Imperial

Liberty

----------


## hummtide

After 14 months off of here, im back to say... ROOOOONNNNN PAAAAAUUUULLLLL WAS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!   THE REVOLUTION IS HERE!!!

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> rrrrrooooonnnnn pppaaaaaauuul!
> Start a revolution, and bring down illegal institutions!


rise and shine!!

----------


## Don't Tread on Mike

Rooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn pppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuullllllllllll  ll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angelatc

> After 14 months off of here, im back to say... ROOOOONNNNN PAAAAAUUUULLLLL WAS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!   THE REVOLUTION IS HERE!!!


$#@!in eh!

Wow! THe best day in a long time just got better!

----------


## hummtide

> rise and shine!!


Ive had to dust off my cobwebs, today was my re-awakening.  Ill be damned to hells fire if Im gonna let this "government" run us all over.  My apologies for being away so long.. moved back to my great kick-a$$ town of Mobile, and been working like a crazy man (rocks when people can DEPEND on you..not to mention butt loads of OT makes paychecks awesome).  I also became inspired by my gay neighbors 2 doors down.. they havent filed their taxes in 5 years since the feds ban them from donating blood.. to which Im like.. WTFF?  Just because they are gay men means they cant give the gift of life?  That I didnt believe until I found out it was true and I thought to myself what kind of POS hypocritical government do we truly have?  Now I know.  It really is true what they say.. the more educated you become, the sadder the world really seems.  But knowledge is power, and power is like a virus that when used properly can unleash a movement not even God himself can stop.

I do truly think our old America is coming to an end (the dollar collapse will do that by itself.)  But what most people fail to understand is that this isnt a democrat or republican driven series of events.  It is common everyday people like myself who work our a$$es to the bone not asking for anything in return but for my government to leave me the sam hell alone and stay out of my business.  When they begin to target me, especially in recent weeks like the Deparment of Homeland Security of the state of Missouri, then it is crystal clear that government is now the enemy of the people.   As far as Im concerned, the America I loved is gone, and a new one must emerge.  It will not with so many of us just lying around on here or elsewhere hoping someone else will carry some or the entire load.  This burden falls upon us all to do everything within our power to bring forth a new America that truly does respect its people and their freedoms.  

To my fellow libertarians and true Americans (and you too Congressman Dr. Ron Paul) forgive my absence over these past 14 months.  As of this moment on, I assure you I will never leave EVER AGAIN!   LONG LIVE THE REVOLUTION!

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> ive had to dust off my cobwebs, today was my re-awakening.  Ill be damned to hells fire if im gonna let this "government" run us all over.  My apologies for being away so long.. Moved back to my great kick-a$$ town of mobile, and been working like a crazy man (rocks when people can depend on you..not to mention butt loads of ot makes paychecks awesome).  I also became inspired by my gay neighbors 2 doors down.. They havent filed their taxes in 5 years since the feds ban them from donating blood.. To which im like.. Wtff?  Just because they are gay men means they cant give the gift of life?  That i didnt believe until i found out it was true and i thought to myself what kind of pos hypocritical government do we truly have?  Now i know.  It really is true what they say.. The more educated you become, the sadder the world really seems.  But knowledge is power, and power is like a virus that when used properly can unleash a movement not even god himself can stop.
> 
> I do truly think our old america is coming to an end (the dollar collapse will do that by itself.)  but what most people fail to understand is that this isnt a democrat or republican driven series of events.  It is common everyday people like myself who work our a$$es to the bone not asking for anything in return but for my government to leave me the sam hell alone and stay out of my business.  When they begin to target me, especially in recent weeks like the deparment of homeland security of the state of missouri, then it is crystal clear that government is now the enemy of the people.   As far as im concerned, the america i loved is gone, and a new one must emerge.  It will not with so many of us just lying around on here or elsewhere hoping someone else will carry some or the entire load.  This burden falls upon us all to do everything within our power to bring forth a new america that truly does respect its people and their freedoms.  
> 
> To my fellow libertarians and true americans (and you too congressman dr. Ron paul) forgive my absence over these past 14 months.  As of this moment on, i assure you i will never leave ever again!   Long live the revolution!


go bama!

----------


## hummtide

> go bama!


Roll Tide!

----------


## Dripping Rain

wow the guy who started the infamous RRRROOOONNN PPAAAULLLLL!!!!! thread is back. welcome back dude

----------


## hummtide

> wow the guy who started the infamous RRRROOOONNN PPAAAULLLLL!!!!! thread is back. welcome back dude


Thanks!  Its great to be back!

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> Roll Tide!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjRxdrg9BtU

haha!

----------


## mstrmac1

For 109 Co- Sponsors of HR 1207 And the only man who could ever make this bill happen, my man!!

RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

YouTube - Ron Paul gets some love from Hillary Clinton 04/22/2009 CSPAN

----------


## Volitzer

Aimee Allen's *Unofficial* Ron Paul Revolution Video


YouTube - Aimee Allen's *Unofficial* Ron Paul Revolution Video

----------


## nc4rp

> Thanks!  Its great to be back!


WELCOME BACK. THIS THREAD IS NOW FAMOUS










ron paaaaaul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 AIAYAYEYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

----------


## nc4rp

> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Hell Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh !!!!


(the ORIGINAL post! )

----------


## Danke

> I also became inspired by my gay neighbors 2 doors down.. they havent filed their taxes in 5 years since the feds ban them from donating blood..


That's gay.

----------


## Cowlesy

nice, welcome back hummtide

----------


## Don't Tread on Mike

Ronnnnnnnnnnnnnn Paulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  l baby!

----------


## pacelli

> After 14 months off of here, im back to say... ROOOOONNNNN PAAAAAUUUULLLLL WAS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!   THE REVOLUTION IS HERE!!!


Welcome back hummtide, was wondering where the hell you were!


R O N P A U L !

----------


## DirtMcGirt

RrrrrrrrrrrOOOOOnnnnnn   PPPPPPpppppAAAAaaaaUULLLLLLlllllllllllllllllllllll  llllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## dr. hfn

Fuk the Govt!

----------


## purplechoe

YouTube - Ron Paul Grand Central Station NYC (10-13-07)

----------


## angelatc

> nice, welcome back hummtide



Hmmmm - whatever happened to.....

----------


## Revolution0918

Yyyyaaaaaaaa rooooonnnnn paaauuulllllllll

----------


## hummtide

May Ron Paul and this thread live long and prosper!  Now Im off to see Star Trek here in Mobile... cant wait to be wowed!

----------


## StateofTrance

Ron paul!!! Ftw!!

----------


## CGeoffrion

Paul ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooo weeee waaaaahhoooooo

----------


## nc4rp

> YouTube - Ron Paul Grand Central Station NYC (10-13-07)


how can ya not love the guy? what a demonstration by supporters there. Ron always said to have a good time with this.

----------


## Standing Like A Rock

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## mstrmac1

YouTube - Rudy Guiliani owned in St. Louis by Ron Paul Supporters

----------


## nc4rp

> YouTube - Rudy Guiliani owned in St. Louis by Ron Paul Supporters


ROFL what a staged show for 9ui11ani. She kept saying the people behind her were for "the other" candidate. 

the "young person" they interviewd looked and sounded like he was a 9ui11ani employee!!!! (id put money on that bet) 




SHILLLS  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

----------


## Anwar_S

Keep this thread bumped till 2012!


Rooooooooooooooooooooooooon Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaul!!!!!!

----------


## Carole

I love that video!

----------


## nc4rp

Iiieieieeeeeeeee rrrrrooooooon pauuuuuulllllll!!!

----------


## acptulsa

> 


//

----------


## mstrmac1



----------


## hummtide

Rooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnn   paaaauuuuuuuulllllllllllllll  the revolution grows!!!!!! Nothing will stop the revolution now!!!!  Nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eric_cartman

Ron paul !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mediahasyou

> Rooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnn   paaaauuuuuuuulllllllllllllll  the revolution grows!!!!!! Nothing will stop the revolution now!!!!  Nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thank you for this great threadddddddddddd wooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooohh  hhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## disorderlyvision

when keepin it real goes right...

GOOOOOOO RRRRRROOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!

 <In my Best Bruce Buffer voice>
Standing in the red corner Hailing out of DC, with a record built on lies and manipulation BBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGG "Out of Control" GGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOVVVVEEEERRRRRNNNNMMMMMMEEENNNTTTT  T AAAAHHH

And in the blue corner, with a record built on principle and self-sacrifice RRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNN "The Tyrant Slayer" PPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUU  UULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAANNNNDDDDD NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW IIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTT""""SSSSSSSSSSSSS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## malkusm

Seeing this thread made me bump one of my old "OMG LOOK AT THE EXIT POLLS!!" threads

I apologize for the nostalgia. Carry on

----------


## ultimaonliner

[self ronPaulForTheWin];

----------


## Anwar_S

*noR
luaP*

----------


## parke

> how can ya not love the guy? what a demonstration by supporters there. Ron always said to have a good time with this.


I remember this moment. It makes me excited for 12...

----------


## nc4rp



----------


## DirtMcGirt

RRRROOOONNNnnn

PAAAUUUUULLLLL!!!!!!


Believe it...

----------


## JK/SEA

OK..i'll say it again...I AM A RON PAUL REPUBLICAN .

any questions?

thankyou.

----------


## Athan

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oT!!!!

----------


## nc4rp

think of the grandma as the evil overlords. and the guy kicking her as ron paul and wahala. and the guy saying 'pwnt' is me

----------


## dr. hfn

hilarious

----------


## georgiaboy

Happy Belated Independence Day, Ron.

Your revolution continues!

----------


## DirtMcGirt



----------


## nc4rp



----------


## nc4rp

YouTube - Florida congressman Alan Grayson laughs in Ben Bernanke's face - priceless!

----------


## ultimaonliner

R o n   p a u l

t h e    d e f e n d e r    o f    l i b e r t y

----------


## zmyrick19



----------


## Brian Defferding

Free bird!  Skynyrd!  _Brett Fah-vruh!!!_

----------


## hummtide

Rooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnn

paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllll  llllllllllllllllllll!!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

End the fed!  End the government!  W00t rp! :d

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

Yeaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

----------


## CasualApathy

Ron Paul!!!!

----------


## jim49er

Audit the f'n fed.


Rooooooooonnnn      Paullllllllllllllllllllllllllll

Love ya

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

Ah, it's been a while....
RONNNNNNNNNN PAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUULLLLLL!
he's the rondiggetyest

----------


## CGeoffrion

ron paul paul'd the ronny paul

----------


## MelissaCato

*ron paul  !!!*

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

*oh baby, yeah!!!!!*

*moneybombs ftw!!!*

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

nt

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

*freeeeeeeeeeeedoooooooooom!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

wow, what a night. got to go to bed, but not without one last.....

RON PAUL!!!
RAND PAUL!!!
ADAM KOKESH!!!

FOR FREEDOM!
FOR LIBERTY!

----------


## Athan

OMFG RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!

(damned I never tire of these threads!)

----------


## eric_cartman

Ron paul !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

r3volution!!!

----------


## Danke

bump for fahayek.


*Ron Paaaaul!*

----------


## MelissaCato

*Ron Paul !!!*

----------


## Natalie

I love this thread.

Ron Paul!!  Yeahhhh!!  Yeaaaaaahhhh!!!

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> I love this thread.
> 
> Ron Paul!!  Yeahhhh!!  Yeaaaaaahhhh!!!


what she said!!

----------


## Athan

Ron paul saved me from taking it out on a kitten!!!
Ron paul for the win!!!!!!!!

----------


## vegaspilot03

Whohooooooo

----------


## Knightskye

This thread is ridiculous.

----------


## Paulfan05

And awesome

----------


## Cowlesy

classic thread

----------


## nc4rp



----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> Keep this thread bumped till 2012!
> 
> 
> Rooooooooooooooooooooooooon Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaul!!!!!!


N e V e R  i N  d O u B t!!!

llllLLLLet's get ready to Ron PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLL!!

----------


## DirtMcGirt

[/QUOTE]

LLLLLLLLIIIIIIIBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRR  RRRRTTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

----------


## Cowlesy

R OO OOO ONNNN PAAAAUULLL LL LLL L LL LL!

----------


## Mahkato

Ron paul will reveal the Federal Reserve shenanigans!

----------


## mstrmac1

For the great job at CPAC!!!!!!!!

----------


## Son of Detroit

*WAR RON PAULLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## hillertexas



----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

Ron  paulllllllllll!
Oh hell yeah!!

----------


## Agorism

go Ron!

Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## nc4rp

**

----------


## freejack

Ronnnniiieeeeeee babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!

----------


## saul4paul

Run Ron Run!!!


Saul4paul here, some call me a prophet.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

The return of an EPIC thread !!


*Ron Paul 2012 !!!!!*

----------


## DirtMcGirt

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNN
PPPPPPPAAAAAAUUULLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!


What's that Ghandi quote again?

First they ignore you....

----------


## MelissaCato

*Ron Paul 2012 !@!* 
     holy cows lucky 7's  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## hummtide

2012!!!!  Ron paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pacelli

> 2012!!!!  Ron paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Woo hoo!!

----------


## ctiger2

°°•.★.•°★° Save us Ron, you're our only hope! °°•.★.•°★°

----------


## nc4rp

> *Gimme an R!*
> 
> *R* 
> *Gimme an O!*
> *O* 
> *Gimme an N!*
> *N* 
> 
> *What's that spell?!*
> ...


heres a good one from back when the thread was new

----------


## Mahkato

http://trololololololololololo.com/

----------


## nc4rp

> http://trololololololololololo.com/


oh man somewhere between the innernets and the twilight zone lol crazy stuff

----------


## StateofTrance

Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul

----------


## Knightskye

This thread is awesome.

----------


## hummtide

And now... RAND PAUL!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

YouTube - I'd Strut That!

----------


## jaj1701

LMAO at the strut!

----------


## DirtMcGirt

> 


RRRROOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNN   

PPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLL




He's not limpin'- He's just pimpin'

----------


## wizardwatson

Ron Paul 2012?

Shhhh!  Watch your mouth!!!

Ron Paul 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TER



----------


## TER

2012!!!!!!!

----------


## amy31416

> 2012!!!!!!!

----------


## nc4rp



----------


## freejack

Ronnie babyyyyy!!!!!!!

----------


## Pennsylvania

First they ignore you. Then they laugh at you. Then they fight you. Then you win.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

*OF the people ~ BY the people ~ FOR the people
RON PAUL 2012*

----------


## nc4rp



----------


## nc4rp

this thread is starting to look like *Bestest Picture Thread EVARRR*


but this thread started as :





> *R O N P A U L !!!!!* 
> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Hell Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh !!!!


 





get it straight !! lol

----------


## TC95

> 


That's good.

----------


## Danke

> 2012!!!!!!!





>

----------


## amy31416

>

----------


## nc4rp

>

----------


## hillertexas

randslide ftw!!!

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Ron Paul

----------


## Natalie

Yeahhhhh!!!! Ron paaaauuuuullllllll!!!!!

----------


## Kludge

> 


$#@!ing terrorists....

----------


## dr. hfn

> $#@!ing terrorists....


we need more of this badass stuff all over the nation next time

----------


## sailingaway

> 


I REALLY like this thread!!

YouTube - Hope Anthem!

----------


## JK/SEA

I wonder how big of a Stadium could be filled now.

RON PAUL 2012
Money back
Guranteed

----------


## nc4rp

> I wonder how big of a Stadium could be filled now.
> 
> RON PAUL 2012
> Money back
> Guranteed


 

i cant wait for the 2012 rally for the republic. yep we will need a bigger stadium!!

----------


## Knightskye

This thread never fails.

----------


## nc4rp

YouTube - Rally For The Republic - Ron PaulÂ´s Speech! (Part 1/6)


"I've lost my scepticism, and i hope you've lost your apathy" - Ron Paul


Ron's speech at the rally was epic and should be in the history books.

----------


## Knightskye

> Ron's speech at the rally was epic and should be in the history books.


Winners write the history books.

----------


## jake

Ron Paul 2-0-1-2

----------


## Son of Detroit

*run ron, runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!*

----------


## GunnyFreedom

HUZZAH!!!  HUZZAH!!!  HUZZAH!!! 

Gooooooooooooooo RON PAUL!!!

----------


## georgiaboy

Liberty, Peace, & Prosperity

ftw

----------


## Sentient Void

Threeeeaaaaddddd necromancccyyyyy!!!!!

Yeaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Todd

Go Ron....2012!!!!


Ron speaking at the Richmond Va. Tea party convention tomorrow!!!  2:45 speech.

----------


## TER

*rooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Congressman Dr. Paul.

Senator Dr. Paul

President Dr. Paul.

FYeah!!!

----------


## tekkierich

PAULs' in the HOUSE....  and Senate!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

epic thread is

E
P
I
C
!
!




run Ron run!

----------


## StateofTrance

Amazing, amazing, amazing - Wolf Blitzer

----------


## Natalie

//

----------


## TER

Ron paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nc4rp

hi. we're back! *ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Mahkato



----------


## Deborah K



----------


## hillertexas

Go Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ihsv



----------


## AdamT

YYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> 


Nice Update  Is there an updated backside and a share link?

and...

Ronnnnnnnnnnnnnn Paaaaauuuuuuuul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kludge

So I heard Ron Paul was running today and I was like... damn, I have a few chips left for my Ramen, but they're really small. I would have a relatively high amount of difficulty scooping the Ramen onto the chips.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> So I heard Ron Paul was running today and I was like... damn, I have a few chips left for my Ramen, but they're really small. I would have a relatively high amount of difficulty scooping the Ramen onto the chips.


how do you remember to breathe?!

----------


## TER

Yeeeeeeeeeee  haaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ron paul !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

*Ron Paul!!!*
_____________________________________

----------


## hillertexas

2012 BITCHES!!!!!

----------


## robertwerden



----------


## georgiaboy

Rp2012.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

oohh i'm gettin' xcited!

----------


## eduardo89

> oohh i'm gettin' xcited!


im feeling tingly all over

----------


## DirtMcGirt

lnɐd uuuooooooɹ


HELL YEAH!!!

----------


## hillertexas



----------


## Wren

I was fist pumping and yelling "$#@! YEAAAH!" at the TV yesterday whenever I heard RP's awesome answers  this man fires me up!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

this stuff

----------


## wizardwatson



----------


## mrsat_98

I was pro Ron Paul before Ron Paul was kewl.

----------


## WhatUpSmitty

Yaowa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Carehn

Ron Paul!!!! 

Death to all things bummer and that may harsh my mellow!!!!


Haazzzzzaa!!!!

----------


## hillertexas

money bomz!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty



----------


## georgiaboy

*2nd Place at 2011 Ames Straw Poll!  Bump!*

Prayers have been answered today.

Others may talk like conservatives; Ron Paul's record screams it.

----------


## angelatc

Good bump.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Roooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon!
Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuuulllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Stallion

Ron paul!!!!!!

----------


## Aliangel

Yayyayayyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa puurryyyyyy you coyote hater rons gonna win

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

*Ron Paul! Save our constitutional rights
Ron Paul! We're not gonna give up the fight
Ron Paul! Start a revolution
and break down illegal institutions*

----------


## TER

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TheTexan

> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!





Yeeeaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  !!!!!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  Aa!!!!


WAAAAHOOOOOOOORONPAUL!!!!!!!

----------


## Joe3113

I was the eighth post on this thread 4 years ago. I kick your asses 

Ronnnnnnnnnnnnn fffff@#@#@@#@#@#@@#iiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngg  gggggggg Paaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllll

----------


## cucucachu0000

Going old school for my first one, HIP! HIP! HOOOOORAY!

----------


## ihsv



----------


## gosmo

Ronnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn pauuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  lllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## clackforronpaul

Ron Paul!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXAf97RL_Sw

----------


## justatrey



----------


## sailingaway



----------


## justinpagewood

lol

----------


## TER



----------


## TER

RRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## georgiaboy

President paul
president paul
president paul
*************

----------


## Give me liberty

Calm Down lets not forget what happend in 2008

----------


## Crystallas

> Calm Down lets not forget what happend in 2008


 That we started the biggest peaceful movement towards smaller government since our Independence?

----------


## Rocco

Ron pauuuuuuuuuuul!!!

----------


## cucucachu0000

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yea Ronnie P!!!!!!!!

----------


## RX_For_Apathy

rongasm!

----------


## netwalker

Ahhhhhhhh let's get ready to RONPAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dusman

Le.. Lee... Leme.... Lemmmeeeee Finish! RONNNNNNNNNN PAULLLLLLLL!

----------


## Captain Shays

Ron Paul alright!!!!

----------


## bb_dg

No more chants!!! Let's just give loud applause for now on!!! Whoooo!!! Yeah Applause!!!!

----------


## miyavi

Ron $#@!ing paul baby! For freedom!

----------


## libertybrewcity

YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAA    RRRRRRRRRoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNN        PPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## IPSecure

*iPaul*

----------


## AJ187

*Ron Paul!!!*

----------


## bb_dg

You're all insane!!! This is a cult!!! You need help!!! You people are crazy!!!

----------


## Captain Shays

Yep Car rrraaazzzzzy for the Constitution

----------


## TER

'I am the champion for liberty' - Ron Paul

----------


## cucucachu0000

RONNIE P IS THE WAY TO BE!!!!!!

----------


## justatrey

"Aggressive wars, income taxes, national IDs, domestic spying, torture regimes, secret prisons, Federal Reserve manipulation-- *we don't have to take it anymore.*" ― Ron Paul

   RON PAUL!

----------


## mstrmac1

RON PAUL IS ONE OF "US!!!!!!!"

----------


## wgadget

I wanted to do the alt 219 thing in the biggest boldest font I could find, but I'm on this dang iPod..

----------


## TER



----------


## TER



----------


## 1836

YEAH RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL!

----------


## TomtheTinker

RON PAUL!!!!!!!!! Get your rally caps on ladies!!!!!!!!!

----------


## agaiziunas

Roooooooooooooooon Paaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuul!!! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedoooooooooooooooom!

----------


## georgiaboy

President Paul

No One But Paul

President Paul

No One But Paul

----------


## cucucachu0000

Ron Paul END THE FED END THE FED!!!!

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

oh yeah!!!!!!!

----------


## KramerDSP

From 0.5% in the polls to the Iowa frontrunner less than four years later, he is now universally regarded by even those that despise him as the most consistent and principled politician of the last fifty years.

Ron freaking Paul now has an outside shot at becoming the 45 th President of the United States. Let that sink in for a moment, folks. Your grandchildren have a chance to open their textbooks and seeing this list of the 35th through 45th Presidents of the United States.

John F. Kennedy
Lyndon Baines Johnson
Richard M. Nixon
Gerald Ford
Jimmy Carter
Ronald Reagan
George Herbert Walker Bush
William Jefferson Clinton
George Walker Bush
Barack Hussein Obama
Ronald Ernest Paul

RRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  N PPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## saul4paul

Run Ron Paul Run!

----------


## icon124

helllllllllllllllll yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh RON PAULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

and I bet I could find another post of mine in here somewhere from about 4 years ago...time flies

----------


## jct74

Ron Paul Rocks!

----------


## Bruno

Who won tonight's debate?  Ron PAULLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!

----------


## justatrey

CHOO CHOOOOOOO!!!

----------


## jlaker

SUCK IT FLAVOR OF THE MONTH. Ron Paul is FLAVOR OF THE DECADE. HELLLLLLL YEAHHHHHHHH Ronnnnnnnn Paulllllllllllllll. Woooooooooot Wooooooooooot.

----------


## bluesc

Bob Dole.

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

Ron Paul OMFG WTF LOLZZZZZZZZZeeeeeeeeeeeeerzzz!!! w00t w00t!!!

----------


## XTreat

NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## silk30

NOBP

----------


## Tod



----------


## MelissaCato

*Ron Paul 2012 !!!*

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhA

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

is this the official thread?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

EEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DanielF17

RON MOTHA FIZZUCKIN PAUL!!!

I'm sure I am not the only one here who walks into rooms and yells RON PAUL

----------


## TER

Heeeeeeeeeeee's catchinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng onnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Joe3113

I'm on the first page of this thread.

I FRIGGGGENNN KICKKKKKKKKKKKK ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

(Ron Paul's good also)

----------


## PursuePeace

> I'm sure I am not the only one here who walks into rooms and yells RON PAUL


No more than 2 minutes ago, I just walked past my husband's computer room and yelled "*RON PAUL!!!!"*

Lol...

----------


## RonRocks

As a long time lurker.. first time poster, I couldn't contain myself!  I can feel the tiiiiide turning! The wiiiind blowing, the Revolutiiiiooooon
being taken on a whole 'nother level from now on!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> As a long time lurker.. first time poster, I couldn't contain myself!  I can feel the tiiiiide turning! The wiiiind blowing, the Revolutiiiiooooon
> being taken on a whole 'nother level from now on!


Welcome!

Ttttrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Just Give Me Some More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

RRRRRRRRRRRRoooooooooooooonnnn   Pppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllll!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And CAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooollllllllllllllll Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you both!!

----------


## Son of Detroit

Look out Iowa, here we come!!!

----------


## wgadget

*RON PAUL...YOU DA MAN!!!*

----------


## Rafi

I love you guys...

----------


## Dary

Ron Paul!

----------


## brooks009

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (breath) ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!

----------


## freejack

We love you Ron!

----------


## squirekyle

For Liberty!

----------


## speciallyblend

Ron Paul 2012 to the mo fo's out there!! ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON PAULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, WIN Iowa/NH and  the gop nomination and shut the lying media up.

----------


## TER

For LIBERTY!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> We love you Ron!


that is one bad ass m**** f*****!

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

777777DDDDDDNNDDDDDDO888OOODDDDD8888888O$$$Z$$7I?I  $I?III???+??IIIII77OI77ZZZOOOO
77777ODNDDDDDDNNDDDDDD8O8ODDDDDD888888OOO$$7777?II  ++IIIII?+?IIIIIII77$$$ZZZZOOOO
77777DNDNDDDDDDDDDDNDDDDDDDDNDDD8O8D888OZ$7II?+I+?  ??7??+II?????I?II777I7ZZZZOOOO
77777DNDNDDDDDDDNDNDDNDNDDDDDDDDDDDNDNNDZ88Z$I+$I+  +77?++7???++I??II7ZI?$ZZZZOOO8
77777DNNDDDDDDDDDDNDNDDDDDDDDDD8DNNNNNNDNNDO$$?I7?  I?I??III?I+?????I77IIZZZZZOOOO
77777ZNDDDDDNNDDDDDDNDDDDDDDDDDDONNDZ$Z888DN8$7III  7+II7$II???I7$77Z$Z7$ZZZZZOOOO
777777NDNNNNDDDDDDDNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOZI$IIZZODD8Z77  77I7?$??77Z8D8ND8O8$$ZZZZZOOO8
777777NDNNNDNNNNDD8DDDDDDDDD8DDDDDD8$7I?777I8DD8O$  $777?Z77ZZOZOZ$O888$$ZZZZZOOOO
77777IONDNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8OOND8ONNNMDONNO$NNNDZ  77II7I8Z7I+I?I?I7Z$$$ZZZZZOOOO
7777777DNDDNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8OO8ODZ8$IZ?~I7DONNND8  7I??Z8NMMMN7???I?$$$$ZZZZZOOOO
777777IDDDDDNNDDDDDDDDDDDDD8OZZ$OZ777?++?+???ODND8  $?=?+ZDDN8O7NNI?7$$$$$ZZZZOOOO
777777I$DDDDDNNDDDDDDDDDDDD8DD88ZZ$$7I+=?++?I8DDD8  7++?III$ZI77II7?$$$$$ZZZZZOOOO
777777778DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD888O$7ZZ77+?IIIO8DD88  7=+?ZZ7?I??+I??I$$$$$$ZZZZZOO8
77777777IODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8OOOZ77$ZZZ7$7Z88888O  7++IIZZ$$77$7?I7$$$$$ZZZZZOOO8
77777777II7DDDDNDDDDDDDDDDDDD8OZ$77II?++?I$O88888O  7?+????$O8O$$II$$$$$ZZZZZZZOOO
777777777IIIDDNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOZ$$7I???=IZ8DDDD8Z  $I+I??++++IIIII$$$$$ZZZZZZZOO8
7777777777I7DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD88OZ$77II?I$DDDDD8OZ  $I+?I?++=++??I7$$$$$ZZZZZZOOO8
7777777777IIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8ZZ$77778ND88DDDOZ  $II?II?+++?I?I$$$$$$ZZZZZZOOO8
7777777777I7DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8D8OOZ$77ODDDDD8DDDOZ  7I=??II?????I$$$$$$$ZZZZZZOOO8
777777777I78DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8OZ$$888DNDNNMDDD8O  7+==?III??II$$$$$$$ZZZZZZOOOO8
77777777I7ZNDDDDDNDDDDDDDDDDDD8O$$Z888DDDDNDNNNMD8  $7I7?I??IIII$$$$$$$ZZZZZZOOOO8
77777$8NMZONDDDDDDNDDDDDDDDDDDOZ$D8O88D8DDDDDNNNND  8OO???I?III$$$$$$$$ZZZZZZOOOO8
777DMMMM8Z8NDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD8Z$DD888DDDDD8D888O7Z  $??????IIII$$$$$$$ZZZZZZZOOO88
77NMMMMNZZONDNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDD8Z$888DDDDDD8ZOZ77I7$  7I?I????II$$$$$$$$ZZZZZZZOOOO8
7DMMMMNOZZZNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDZI7O88DDNNMNDDOZ7$7$  7$7I77I7?I$$$$$$Z$ZZZZZZZOOO88
DMMMMDOZZZZ8NDNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDO7I7$DOOOOZ77I7I$$$$  $7IIZ$7?I$$$$$$$$$ZZZZZZOOOO88
MMMMMDZZZZZZNNNNNDNDDDDDDDDDDDDZ7OZ8OZ88ZOZZ$7III+  +?7II$II$$$$$$$$$ZZZZZZZOOOOO8
MMMMMDZZZZZZONNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDD88DDD8Z88ZOO$ZZ$$$7  777II$7$7$$$$$$$ZZZZZZZOOOOO88
MMMMMNOZZZZZZONNNDNDDNDDDDDDDDDDD8Z8888OO$$7IZ777I  777?77DDD8OZ$$$$Z$ZZZZZZOOOO88
MMMMMM8ZZZZZZZONNNDNDDDDDDDDDDDDD8ZOOZOZ$O777$7$77  IIII7DDDDDDDDNDDD88OZZZOOOO888
MMMMMMNOZZZZZZZZNNDDDDNNDDDDDDDDDD8O$777$$I7?+=?I7  I??7DDDDDDDDDDDNNNNNNN8OOOO888
MMMMMMMDOOZZZZZZZ8NNDNDNDDDDDDDDDDDDZ$?ZZZ+I++?+?I  ??7DDNDDDDDDNDDDDNNNNNNNNND888
MMMMMMMN8OOZZZZZZZONNNDDDDDDDDDDD8DDO7Z$$777?II?I?  +IDDNNNNNNDDDNDNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
MMMMMMMMD8OOOOZZZZZZONNDDDDDDDDDDD8DDZO$$777II7???  IDDDDNNNDNNDDNDNDNNNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## Elwar

Winning!

----------


## Elwar

$1 million!!!!

----------


## badger4RP

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAA THE 45th PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNN PAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.

----------


## MrAustin

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOONNNNNNN PPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hospitaller

Euphoria!

----------


## andrew1229649

ron paul

----------


## cucucachu0000

RON PAUL SUUUUUUUUURGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## justatrey



----------


## PauliticsPolitics

The OP of this thread (hummtide) hasn't come back yet this season. I hope he/she is out there somewhere still supporting R O N P A U L !!!!!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

*First Place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell......... Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Son of Detroit



----------


## StateofTrance

Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul

----------


## doronster195

*RONNNNNN PAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUL*

----------


## cucucachu0000

all those years of hard work by everybody im happy to have joined you and be in this fight for the long haul. ladys and gentalmen its only just begun............... oh yea ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUL!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## robertwerden

Stay on Target

----------


## Student Of Paulism



----------


## 1stAmendguy

*OH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*

----------


## torchbearer

wwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Rawn Pawl Yaw!

----------


## ultimaonliner

RP is grrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeaaaatt!!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

GOOOOOOOOOOO    RRRRRROOOOOOOONNNNNNNNN


WOOOOOOOOOOOOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOoOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## Dary

The whole world is watching.

RRRRRRRoooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn Paaaaauuuuuuuuulllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!

----------


## willwash

|>  ()  /\/           ...    |> /-\ (_) |_ !!

----------


## Joe3113



----------


## dfalken

The liberation of the US begins tonight in Iowa.  RON PAUL!!!!

----------


## Elwar

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMDMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNI======??I?+I$ZZD  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM8+=~::::+=:~~=++?Z77$$  IOOMNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNN~:,::=~::~::~~+=+++III+7  III77DMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN~::,:=,~:,,~~=~,,,II??+$7$  7??7II7DMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN?+I+~=:,,~:~~.~~,?+=III+?7IZ  $$$7$7???7DMMMNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM$I+==~+~::=~:~~::=+::::=++=?+?  I$$OZOZZ?7=IDDMNMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN7I+=++I7I+::~~:::~:~,~~~+==??+~  =++I$$7I7?==I8NDMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNII?+I?=~+++=~+~,~~~==~===+=++=+  =++IIII$7==+~+?DMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMD7II=+===~+?I?II=+==+==++======++  ==+????$=I???==?MMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM77+=?++?+?77?????=+=====~=~=====+  ++?++++??=~+=+=?7NMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM??++=+=+++++?+++====~~:~~~~======  ++++++=+++?~+??I+8MMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMI?++~+?+=?++=====~~~~::~::~~=====+  ++??++===~~+??7$IZMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMO+?=~=I???++======~~~~:::::~~~~===+  ++???+++===?I7I777MMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMO7+=+=+?I??+++===~~~~~::::::~::~~==+  ++????+==~?III7$$ZMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM+?+=+=?????++==~~~~~~~:~~~~~~~~~===  +???I??=+~++Z$$ZZODMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM7I+=+??III?+====~~~~~~~~=~~~~~~=+=+  ?????II==?+?I$O$Z8NMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM$I?+???I???++++=~~====~~~~~~~~==+++  +????I?+~:I??7ZZOOMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMO7??I?IIII??++==~~=======~~====++++  +???I7I?++=IZ7$ZOOMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN7??II77?I?+++===~~~=====~+==~+++??  +???I7II?7+I$$$ZZ8MMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMNM7I+77I7?I??+==~:~~~+==~=~~~:===+++  +???I77I?7$7ZZZO$NMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMM7+I?7$O77I??+++++=+==+++======~==~~=+  +??I77$$$$$ZZZZ$OMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMOO8?$OO777777$$$?+++++++~++++=++++?+?  7?I77$$$$ZZZO8ZZO7IDMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMZ$ZZO7$I77ZZD8D88$???++++=++?$$8DDD8O  ZO$777$$$ZZO8O$+?O87MMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMM?77$77I7Z8D888OO8OZ7?????$$$888888OO  88OZ$$7$77ZOOO78DNDZMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMM$7I7777IO8Z$7I7ZZZ88Z7I??Z8DDOZ7+?+I  7ZOO$$77IIIIOZ8D$887MMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMII$$?77IZZMDNNMNNDDD$==+O88DDDDDDNO  ?I$Z$777I+IIZOI7I$$OMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMI+???7II??+=?+~II??$+~:=?7???++$$?$  Z7?+?$77I?=IONO7I7IMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM7+++?$II=+II+==++?+++~~=++++==??+==  =+=++?7777ZI$ZOI+$NMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM87?I?$$$Z???IIIII~++=::=+++~77III7$  $++++77$$$Z?++??+7MMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM+?+$$7???+~::~~=+??=~~=?++=~:=+~==  ????7777ZO$II?++$MMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMI+++7I??+++=~~=++++===+++==~:::::~  ===?IIZ$OO$7Z+?ZOMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM?+++7I??+++?I?I=+==~~=+?I?+~~~~~=  ==+?I$Z8ZOZZIZIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMII$Z7IIII7O8I+++=:::=+I=+III?+++  ++?I$$OZZZ+++?IMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMZ$77$Z887I$7?+==++?I?$??7$III  ?II7$OZ$Z$?+?IMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMZZ$$ODOIII7OO$$ZZ8DNN$I?IOZZ$  $$$ZZZZZ$MM8MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOZ$ZD$II77IIODDDDDDZ7II?I??ZD  Z$7ZZ$$ZZMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOZ7??OD8O$$ZODDDDZ$77II?I7ZO  8Z$Z$$ZZOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM8Z$+=77$8M8D8OOZZZZZOO8DNDDD  I?$O$ZZOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOI+II?7$NMO7OOZZ$NZMMMI7$7  +?ZZ$OOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOO77II?7I77ZDDNMNDDO?77I?I  ?78$Z8D8N8MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM7ZOI$III7I?======?IIIII???  IOZZ8DI7MDDNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN:OZ$I7I77II?+????III?III?I  Z8$ZDOI?ZMDDDMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM88,7OO7II77II????I77II77I+?I  O7$DDZ~==$DNNDDNMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNO88N,.O8OIII7I?+?I???II7I7++I$  $$DDO:~==7DNNNDDDDMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMD8888DO:.ZO8$I??++=+=~=++???=++$O  ZDDO,~~==NNNNNNDDD8NMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMOOO88D8D8NI:,,OO8Z????++==++?+++?IZ88  ND?::~~~~DNNNNNDNDD88888DDNNDD
MMMMMMMNZZZOOOO888DDDDD=:,,+ZO8ZII?I7II????+II88DD  D?::~:~~DNNNNNNNNDDDDDNNNNNDOZ
MMMZZOOOOO888888DDDDDD?,:,,,=ZO88ZZ$7??I77Z$ODDDDD  =:::::~=NNNNNNNNNNNDDNDDNNDDOO
ZOO88OO8DD88888DDDDDDD7,:,,,,IOO888OZOO88ODNNNDD?~  ::::::~NNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDNOZZ
888888D8D888888DDDDDD8:,:,,,,,+8O8D88DNDDDNNNN8?::  :::,::7NNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDNOZOO
88DDDD88888888DDDDDDDO,,,,,.,,:~78888DNDDNNNOZ+~::  ::,,,..NNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDNNDOOOO
DDDDDDD8888888DDDDDDD$,.,,,..,,,~=888DDNNN8$7+~:::  :,,,,$DNNNNNNNNDDDDDD8DDNOOOOO
DDDDDND8888DDDDDDDDDD=..,,,....,,:~+NNNNZ$$?=:,,::  ,,,,,NDNDNNDNNDDDDDD88888O88OO
DDDDDDNDD8DDDDDDDDDDD,...,,,....,,:?ZZO+?I+~,,,:::  ,,,,NDDNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDMDDDD8O
DDDDDDDDNDDDDDDDDDDDD....,,,.....,$$7$88=:,,,,,,,,  ,,,8DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDMMMNNDDD8O
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.....,,,...:+??77+7?.,,,,,,,,  ..~DDDDDDDDDDDDDDMMMMNDDNND8OO
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD..........:ZI???+,.+?,,......  ..DDDDDDDDDD8DDDDDDDDDDDDD88OO
DDD8DDDDDDDDDDDDDDNDD.........,$O,7?====+$O,......  ,ZDDDD8888DDDDDDD8DDDDDDDN8OO8
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.........+?7$$:==?7=~+=:.....  :88D88888D88DDD8DDDDDDDDDDOO88
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD,.......=~,,O7=.I7I7,.,:~....  88888D8888DDDDDDDDDDDDD8DOO888
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD,......:....ZZO+O?~......,..7  88DD8888D8D88DDDDDDDD88DNOO888
DNDDDDDDDDDDNDDDDDDD8~.....,....I,I?~~:..........8  88888DD8888888DNDDD8D8DNOO8888

----------


## flightlesskiwi

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

----------


## Evilfox

EPIC THREAD!

----------


## ultimaonliner

RON PAUL -- PATRIOT!!!!!!!!

----------


## willwash

/> () |\| ..... /> /-\ |_| |_  ...    ... () /> ...|3 |_| $ + !

----------


## robskicks

> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMDMMMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNI======??I?+I$ZZD  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM8+=~::::+=:~~=++?Z77$$  IOOMNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> ...


what in tarnation!!!

----------


## dirka

BONZAI!!! RON PAUL!!

----------


## georgiaboy

*READY TO JOIN YOU ALL FOR THE BIGGEST CELEBRATION EVER ON INAUGURATION DAY!!!*

----------


## TER

SURGING!

----------


## Hospitaller

RON PAUL

----------


## Dr_SCN

RON PAUL FOREVER!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!

----------


## PierzStyx

Ladies and Gentleman, boys and girls CHILDREN of ALLLLLLLL AGES The United States of America proudly present to yooooouuuu its next President of The United States ROOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNLD ERNERRRRRRRST PAAAAAAAAUUUUULLLLLL!!!!!!!

----------


## thoughtomator



----------


## axlr

Just went through this entire thread...

Took some time, but completely worth it. Best. Thread. Ever.

Still trying to figure out who this Ron Paul guy is though...

----------


## Live Free or Die

Google Ron Paul!  Who is Ron Paul?

Remember dat?

----------


## RonPaulRevolution!

R
O
N

P
A
U
L
!

----------


## RonPaulRevolution!

> Google Ron Paul!  Who is Ron Paul?
> 
> Remember dat?


ROFL! Yes!!

----------


## CaptainAmerica

im hungry

----------


## justatrey

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!

----------


## dancjm

There's Paul in ma kitchen, wat ama gona do?
There's Paul in ma kitchen, wat ama gona do?
I'm gonna vote that Paul, that's wat am gona do.
I'm gonna vote that Paul...

----------


## oldsmobile98

*RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

Don't worry Dr. Paul.
The million is still on the way, sorry we are a little late!

Oh... and

RROONN PPAAUULL!!

----------


## PolicyReader

> Don't worry Dr. Paul.
> The million is still on the way, sorry we are a little late!
> 
> Oh... and
> 
> RROONN PPAAUULL!!


I approve of this statement

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> I approve of this statement


PolRead:
I am glad you finally posted in this historically important thread!
Now I can finally say to you:
"Welcome to the forum."
Of course, you already have more posts and rep than me already!

----------


## PolicyReader

> PolRead:
> I am glad you finally posted in this historically important thread!
> Now I can finally say to you:
> "Welcome to the forum."
> Of course, you already have more posts and rep than me already!


  Better late than never eh?

----------


## PolicyReader

double post of dooooom

----------


## wgadget

I'm voting for integrity.

----------


## AngryCanadian

Please chill out.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> Please chill out.


THISTHREADEXISTSFORTHEPURPOSEOPPOSITEOFCHILL !!!!!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> THISTHREADEXISTSFORTHEPURPOSEOPPOSITEOFCHILL !!!!!!!!


this^^

----------


## millercards

*RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## paulbot24

My wife constantly says Ron Paul must have the biggest caucus..... Yet for some reason, I am not bothered. Is this normal??? Come to think of it, if I DO get bothered, I can always reprogram her....she IS a Paulbot.

----------


## georgiaboy

*PRESIDENT PAUL 2012!!*

----------


## sailingaway

*RON PAUL!!!*

----------


## badger4RP

BOOSH!! RON PAUL FTW!!!

----------


## TER

God bless Ron Paul and God bless Ron Paul's fervent and tireless supporters!

----------


## jct74

*President...* *Paul!*
*President...* *Paul!*
*President...* *Paul!*
*President...* *Paul!*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJVBxzuKimw

----------


## TER

Oh, and:

 YEAHHHhHhHHHhHhHhHhHhHhH!,!,!!,,!,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

ROOoOOOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoONNNNNNN
PAAaAaAaaAaAaAaAAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaLLLLLL  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dogsoldier

"to the Republic"

----------


## TER

"for which it stands"

----------


## cavalier973

HUZZAH!!!

CRY FREEDOM, AND LET SLIP THE DOGS OF PEACE!!

YEEEEEEEHAAAAAWW!!!


HEY!  I'M #1000!!!

----------


## DamianTV

> My wife constantly says Ron Paul must have the biggest caucus..... Yet for some reason, I am not bothered. Is this normal??? Come to think of it, if I DO get bothered, I can always reprogram her....she IS a Paulbot.


Yet if you listen to the MSM, the average caucus is between 5 1/2 and 6 inches!

----------


## TER

Yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oklahoma, pizza, Virginia, Arizona, Colorado!!!!!!!!

All the way to TAMPA BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> Yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oklahoma, pizza, Virginia, Arizona, Colorado!!!!!!!!
> 
> All the way to TAMPA BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Indeed a good time to bump this thread!

----------


## Elwar

W
0
0
T
!

----------


## michael6186

GO RON PAUL!

----------


## TER

I suddenly have a hankering for pizza and Fiji water

----------


## DonovanJames

ROOOOONNNNN PPPIIIZZZZAAAAAUUUULLLL

----------


## dancjm

Pauleroni and Paulapple Paulza for EVERYONE!!!

Paultasitc!

----------


## nano1895



----------


## TER

klahma
Arizna
Clrad

----------


## nano1895



----------


## millercards

President Paul!
President Paul!
President Paul!
President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!
President Paul!
President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!

President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!
President Paul!
President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!

President Paul!
President Paul!
President Paul!
President Paul!
President Paul!
President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!President Paul!

----------


## millercards

(im drunk)

----------


## damiengwa

Does any one start to think all the "Ron Paul--Ron Paul--Ron Paul" chanting that goes on looks a little cultish from the outiside?

----------


## Elwar

Delegates for the win!

----------


## MelissaCato

*Ron Paul 2012 !!*

----------


## libertygrl

*WE WILL NOT GO SILENTLY!

RON PAUL REVOLUTION - TAKING BACK OUR CONSTITUTION!!

*

----------


## TER

MINNESOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## No1butPaul

*PRESIDENT PAAAAAAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## tfurrh

Bump for unity. Bump for peace. Love loud guys. Don't think the establishment isn't loving all of this fighting. I'm not going to let them have power over me. I'm going to stay positive!!!!!!



for R O N  P A U L!!!

----------


## freedomordeath

yell yeah 

Rally the troops, we going to make another push.... 

RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL!!!!!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Ron Paul, really? Ron Paul, really? Ron Paul, really? Ron Paul, really?

Yes, R O N - P A U L

----------


## bunklocoempire

*Ron Paul or BUST!!!!*

*Hey, Ho,, Let's go!!*

----------


## No1butPaul

call all local media and pls somebody make some 
LAWYERS FOR RON PAUL
Good vs. Evil
bumper stickers!

or 

LAWYERS FOR RON PAUL
We've got your war

----------


## cucucachu0000

I DONT UNDERSTAND WHATS HAPPENING TODAY BUT ANY CHANGE IS GOOD RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!
RONY P 2012!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## Roxi

I love it when this thread pops up.

----------


## hummtide

RON PAUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!

----------


## Kotin

> RON PAUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!



hummtide!!!!

nice!!!

----------


## sailingaway

*Ron Paul!!!!!*

----------


## hummtide

THis thread will live on FOREVER  just like RON PAULLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eagles' Wings

It will be a proud and blessed moment to cast my vote for RON PAUL.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

*RON PAUL*

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> THis thread will live on FOREVER  just like RON PAULLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YES!!!!

----------


## jct74

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ala0n4u023U

----------


## tfurrh

Glad to see this has been bumped recently

----------


## pcosmar

Wow,
Old thread bump.
*NOBP*

----------


## Pauls' Revere

NOBP

----------


## sailingaway

*Ron Paul!!*

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

Came across this drawing a few days ago on Facebook. I really dig it!

----------


## sailingaway

that^^ is really appropriate, since he IS the only one who lives up to his oath...

I think this logo is not going to be the new one chosen but I thought it should be memorialized here:

----------


## Jamesiv1

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ala0n4u023U


That's an awesome video - haven't seen that one.

Notice how the crowd goes immediately quiet when he begins to speak....

----------


## hummtide

DR RON FREAKING PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## pacelli

> DR RON FREAKING PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!


You're like a phantom on this forum....  just when I think you've died, you return.

----------


## Dary

Ron Paul!

Election night 2012 bump.

----------


## MelissaCato

YeeeHawww

----------


## sailingaway

*Ron Paul!!!!*

----------


## Bruno

Epic thread!

----------


## evilfunnystuff

Ron Paul

----------


## TER

Ron Paul is my President!

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## MelissaCato

*Ron Paul Revolution  !!!*

----------


## Roxi



----------


## TER

Dr. Paul must be proud tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

R O N       P A U L ! ! ! ! ! !

----------


## hummtide

*RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## TER



----------


## sailingaway



----------


## sailingaway



----------


## TER



----------


## Occam's Banana

I forgot all about this thread. Thank you for the reminder, TER ...

*RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL
RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL
RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL
RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL
RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL
*

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Ron "Homeschoolmaster" Paul*!!!!!*

Book is #3 on Amazon for Political commentaries.  Beating stupid Bill o-Reilly's book!  

Let's get it to #1!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/5571260011

----------


## Teenager For Ron Paul

R[ƎVO˩]UTION

----------


## tfurrh

For the Good Times

----------


## Dogsoldier

WOLVERINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Spikender

VROOM VROOM VROOM

VROOM VROOM

I LOVE RON PAUL!

----------


## hillertexas

Sparta!

----------


## jllundqu

Holy Thread Ressurection Batman!

----------


## Dary

I'm in.  Again.

RON PAUL!

----------


## helmuth_hubener



----------


## bunklocoempire

I had the pleasure of voting for Ron Paul.   Thanks Ron!

----------


## PierzStyx

I almost always vote Ron Paul. Don't know who the candidates are? Write in Ron Paul. Know the candidates? Write in Ron Paul.

----------


## hummtide

BERNIE SANDERS!   Sorry GOP, the gay marriage reaction was the final straw.  Still consider myself a libertarian, but no way I can support any candidate from a party that is so full of intolerance.  Bernie Sanders WILL win the democratic nomination and possibly the presidency..if he fails at getting the nomination, I'll go third party.  The GOP will not be getting my vote no way no how

----------


## wizardwatson

> BERNIE SANDERS!   Sorry GOP, the gay marriage reaction was the final straw.  Still consider myself a libertarian, but no way I can support any candidate from a party that is so full of intolerance.  Bernie Sanders WILL win the democratic nomination and possibly the presidency..if he fails at getting the nomination, I'll go third party.  The GOP will not be getting my vote no way no how


Why are you blaspheming this thread with this garbage?  

Gay marriage is a constitution, 10th amendment violating Harbinger of doom, and this is your position?

Go to Bernie, charaltan.

----------


## wizardwatson

> BERNIE SANDERS!   Sorry GOP, the gay marriage reaction was the final straw.  Still consider myself a libertarian, but no way I can support any candidate from a party that is so full of intolerance.  Bernie Sanders WILL win the democratic nomination and possibly the presidency..if he fails at getting the nomination, I'll go third party.  The GOP will not be getting my vote no way no how


Why are you blaspheming this thread with this garbage?  

Gay marriage is a constitution, 10th amendment violating Harbinger of doom, and this is your position?

Go to Bernie, charlatan.

EDIT:  Double post, but leaving it.  Seems fitting.

----------


## rg17

> BERNIE SANDERS!   Sorry GOP, the gay marriage reaction was the final straw.  Still consider myself a libertarian, but no way I can support any candidate from a party that is so full of intolerance.  Bernie Sanders WILL win the democratic nomination and possibly the presidency..if he fails at getting the nomination, I'll go third party.  The GOP will not be getting my vote no way no how


Bernie is a socialist! The government should have never been involved in marriage in the first place.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *BERNIE SANDERS!*   Sorry GOP, the gay marriage reaction was the final straw.  *Still consider myself a libertarian*, but no way I can support any candidate from a party that is so full of intolerance.  Bernie Sanders WILL win the democratic nomination and possibly the presidency..if he fails at getting the nomination, I'll go third party.  The GOP will not be getting my vote no way no how


LOL!  

It's the hair, isn't it?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Why are you blaspheming this thread with this garbage?


It's his thread.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Bernie is a socialist! The government should have never been involved in marriage in the first place.


I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that it's not further government intervention hummtide is looking for...I'm guessing he's referring to the intolerance seen here with regard to same-sex couples in general. To each his/her own....same-sex couples don't bother me, but I guess they bother others a great deal. And that's what I think hummtide was speaking to...he mentioned intolerance.

----------


## Dary

RON PAUL! (and Rand too)

Nov. 5th. 2015

Remember?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Confirms what I suspected all along.

There are a lot of confused ex RP folks in Bernie's camp.

And since he's promising lots of "free stuff", there's a good chance he'll win.

ETA - I wonder how many, as a percentage, of the *hundreds* of people that posted in this thread, that are now gone, are in Sander's camp?

----------


## Dary

Ron Paul! and his son Rand Paul!

12/15/2015 CNN debate.

----------


## iNoob

Love Ron Paul

----------


## Dianne

Love you Ron !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !

----------


## Dary

Ron Paul! and Rand Paul!
Black Rand Out Debate 2016

----------


## MelissaCato

Ron Paul 2016 !!!!!

----------


## opal

If words could make wishes come true.......

----------


## idiom

Ron Paul 2048!!

----------


## Jan2017

> Ron Paul 2016 !!!!!


nominate the old master as the Libertarian candidate,
convincing him we could raise the support to get on ballots as well as the L party, 
AND
get in to the main general election debates like Ross Perot and Anderson (?) late last century, I mean millenium.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> nominate the old master as the Libertarian candidate,
> convincing him we could raise the support to get on ballots as well as the L party, 
> AND
> get in to the main general election debates like Ross Perot and Anderson (?) late last century, I mean millenium.


If I bother to vote at all it will be to write in "Ron Paul" as I did the last two prez elections...

----------


## TomtheTinker

2016

----------


## Warlord

Ron Paul is the true uncompriser and that's why we love him

----------


## MelissaCato

Ron Paul 2016 !!!!!

----------


## MelissaCato

BUMP !!! #lol

----------


## Jdayh

CAN YOU IMGAINE IF RON SAID...F IT .. IM GETTING IN THE RACE ! AS AN INDEPENDENT! (OR LIBERTARIAN)

THE PASSION THE MOMENTUM THAT WOULD CREATE! (even if he did not win..imagine the 15,000 people showing up at his speeches??

*GOD --IF ONLY!!*

----------


## Dary

Ron Paul!

Opening day, republican convention 2016.

And frack you Rudy Giuliani you rat bastard.

----------


## hillertexas

:-)

----------


## MelissaCato

Ron Paul 2016 !!! Darn it !!!

----------


## Dary

Ron Paul!

First Trump/Clinton "debate".

----------


## Dary

Ron Paul!

Election Day 2016

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Ron Paul !!!  LIBERTY!!

----------


## GunnyFreedom



----------


## lilymc

I love him.  He's one of a kind.

----------


## sailingaway

*RON PAUL!!!!!*



Attachment 5475

and THANK YOU, Gunny, for bumping this!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

The good doctor got one electorial vote in this election... RON PAUL !!!

----------


## not.your.average.joe

bump

This thread, going on 10 years old, alive through three presidential elections, encompasses my feelings after just rewatching For Liberty: How the Ron Paul R3volution Watered the Withered Tree of Liberty.

----------


## tfurrh

Might as well

----------


## wizardwatson

Hmmm...




[^^^ recorded by moi]




They were indeed.

----------

